# johnnyR32's Tiguan Thread



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*johnnyR32's Tiguan*

*johnny's Tiguan Thread

Car has been traded in on a 2015 GTI*



*Factory Specs:* (Purchased from [email protected])
2013 Tiguan SEL 4motion
Automatic Transmission
Reflex Silver Exterior
Titan Black Interior
Panoramic Sunroof
Bluetooth
Kessy
Xenon Headlights
RNS-315 Navigation
Rearview Camera
19” Wheels
Trailer Hitch
First Aid Kit
Mat Kit

*Exterior:*
OEM Aspherical Mirrors
OEM R-Line Fog Light Grilles
OEM Chrome Hatch Accent Strip
OEM R-Line Hatch Spoiler
OEM LED Plate Number Lights
OEM Optical Parking System
OEM LED Tail Lights
OEM Base Carrier Bars
Color Matched Side Markers
Color Matched Door Trim
Color Matched Fender Flares
Color Matched Valances
Color Matched Antenna

*Interior:*
OEM Full Color MFD Cluster
OEM RNS-510 Navigation
OEM 9W7 Bluetooth Module
OEM Door Pocket Umbrella
OEM Touareg Torch Light
OEM Door Warning Lights
OEM R-Line Aluminum Pedal Covers
OEM Euro 'Auto' Light Switch
OEM Black Rear View Mirror
OEM Sunshield
OEM R-Line Steering Wheel
OEM Aluminum Door Sills
OEM R-Line Black headliner
Brushed Trim Seat Switches

*Suspension:*
AccuAir e-Level Management
Viair 400c Compressor
AccuAir 5 Gallon Tank
AirLift Performace Series Front Struts
AirLift Double Bellow Rear Bags
AirLift Performance Rear Shocks

*Wheels:*
OEM Savannah Wheels:
19" x 9" ET33
235/35/19 Toyo Proxes 4's
OEM Valve Stem Extensions

HRE Vintage 501 Wheels:
Hankook Ventus V2's

*Engine:*
K&N Air Filter
OEM Audi R8 Coil Packs
NGK Iridium Spark Plugs
APR KO4 Software
APR KO4 Kit
Techtonics Tuning Downpipe
Black Washer Fluid Cap

*Vag-Com:*
Comfort Operation Windows/Sunroof via Rain Sensor Active 
Coming Home Active
Comfort Operation via Remote Control Active 
Locking Confirmation via Horn Disabled 
Automatic Rear Window Wiping with Reverse Gear Disabled
License Plate w/o PWN [LED]
Load Management Disabled
Plate Lamp Monitoring Disabled

*To Be Installed:*

*Planned:*

*States:*
Pennsylvania
New Jersey
New York
Delaware
Maryland
Connecticut
Virginia
North Carolina
Tennessee
South Carolina
Georgia

*2013 Show Season:*
Defrost
Shrinkallthecars Meet
SoWo
H2O International

*Thanks:*
TAG Motorsports
Bag Riders
Extreme Network
Deutsche Autoparts
D2 Ind.

*Acknowledgements:*
Performance Volkswagen Magazine - April 2015


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey Johnny,

Your GTI and R look beautiful, I'd love to have one of these for my daily. Did you not like your 2012 GTI?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

TIGSEL said:


> Hey Johnny,
> 
> Your GTI and R look beautiful, I'd love to have one of these for my daily. Did you not like your 2012 GTI?


Thanks man. The GTI was a lot of fun. It was APR Stage 3+.....400whp. I should have kept it but traded it on the R and got bored with the R fast so I'm trying something else.


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

IN


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

tmg1991 said:


> IN


:thumbup:


----------



## blaqlite (Oct 16, 2011)

Oooh cant waitopcorn:


----------



## tmg1991 (Jan 20, 2011)

hate hate hate HATE YOU


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

in:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

blaqlite said:


> Oooh cant wait opcorn:


:beer:



tmg1991 said:


> hate hate hate HATE YOU






Squirrel Nuts said:


> :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ben from RI said:


> in:thumbup:


:wave:


----------



## GDubbGTI (Jun 4, 2006)

this thread makes my pants dance....


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

i wanna see what you can do with it when you get it


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## JPmkV (Nov 15, 2010)

Sub'd :wave::beer::beer:


----------



## snoman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

in :beer::thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh boy, here we go again


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

How many pages of hype will this thread get before you actually get the car and start modding it?


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

I had an 02 GTI.. Then was on the fence for weeks between the Tiguan SEL and R.. Finally ended up going with the R which is what I currently have with about 2k miles on it. Kind of wishing I went with the TIG now... Sadly my dealership is getting a 2013 black/black Tig sometime this month. Wonder how badly I'd get bent over for trading :vampire:

Looking forward to your build :laugh:


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> How many pages of hype will this thread get before you actually get the car and start modding it?


lol remember how many pages did the R thread get before he got the car and start modding it?


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

gima said:


> I had an 02 GTI.. Then was on the fence for weeks between the Tiguan SEL and R.. Finally ended up going with the R which is what I currently have with about 2k miles on it. Kind of wishing I went with the TIG now... Sadly my dealership is getting a 2013 black/black Tig sometime this month. Wonder how badly I'd get bent over for trading :vampire:
> 
> Looking forward to your build :laugh:


The choice between Golf R vs. Tiguan is really interesting. Really wondering why you guys got bored so quickly on the R. 

The R looks like a great car. I would re-think before doing an impulsive Tiguan buy. And that is from a Tiguan owner


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

vw_nc_dude said:


> The choice between Golf R vs. Tiguan is really interesting. Really wondering why you guys got bored so quickly on the R.
> 
> The R looks like a great car. I would re-think before doing an impulsive Tiguan buy. And that is from a Tiguan owner


Already put the R back to stock. I have an 04 R32 that I'm building so I'm buying the Tiguan to daily. I'm currently daily driving a 337 and the R's sit at my house but I don't want 3 cars anymore.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

vw_nc_dude said:


> The choice between Golf R vs. Tiguan is really interesting. Really wondering why you guys got bored so quickly on the R.
> 
> The R looks like a great car. I would re-think before doing an impulsive Tiguan buy. And that is from a Tiguan owner



Don't get me wrong, the R is really fun. I actually made the impulse buy on the R when I was signing the paperwork for the Tiguan. I'd probably have the Tiguan right now if it was sitting on the showroom floor (they were going trailer it from another dealer) but the R was there and I made the mistake of sitting in it, followed by a quick test drive. It was an impulse to buy the R instead of the Tig, don't regret it 100% but wish I had slept on it. I got the 2dr base model for a really great price and have just come to realize there isn't as much room as I had hoped inside. Don't like throwing the bike in the back of it (not a ton of room), don't want a roof rack (had one on the GTI and it was a PITA), and can't get a hitch rack. 

For some reason a Pepper Gray, or Black on Black SEL makes me all warm inside... I dono, we'll see what happens :laugh:


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

gima said:


> Don't get me wrong, the R is really fun. I actually made the impulse buy on the R when I was signing the paperwork for the Tiguan. I'd probably have the Tiguan right now if it was sitting on the showroom floor (they were going trailer it from another dealer) but the R was there and I made the mistake of sitting in it, followed by a quick test drive. It was an impulse to buy the R instead of the Tig, don't regret it 100% but wish I had slept on it. I got the 2dr base model for a really great price and have just come to realize there isn't as much room as I had hoped inside. Don't like throwing the bike in the back of it (not a ton of room), don't want a roof rack (had one on the GTI and it was a PITA), and can't get a hitch rack.
> 
> For some reason a Pepper Gray, or Black on Black SEL makes me all warm inside... I dono, we'll see what happens :laugh:


Agreed on space and versatility of the Tiguan. But regarding the fun-to-drive perspective, the R would beat the Tiguan I guess by more than a mile 

Well, at the end it boils down to your needs and I would understand if you would do the switch to the Tiguan.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Agreed on space and versatility of the Tiguan. But regarding the fun-to-drive perspective, the R would beat the Tiguan I guess by more than a mile
> 
> Well, at the end it boils down to your needs and I would understand if you would do the switch to the Tiguan.


Yea.. the R is a blast to drive.. The Tiguan would still be more fun than say.. any other SUV out there  ... I'll probably keep the R at least until mid next year then scope out 2013's that they are itching to get rid of.. 

Either way, I can't wait to see what johnnyr32 does to his Tiguan.. other than inspire me to get rid of my R and get one :snowcool:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> Either way, I can't wait to see what johnnyr32 does to his Tiguan.. other than inspire me to get rid of my R and get one :snowcool:


:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Dutchmastr9 said:


> How many pages of hype will this thread get before you actually get the car and start modding it?


Getting the car the first week of December, bro. Need to get the air off the R.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

w00t 


Andy


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

If the Tiguan will be anything like your last two, then I'm extremely excited for you. That'll be a nice early Christmas gift for you, haha :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ECS Tuning said:


> w00t
> 
> Andy


Hey buddy. :wave:



DoctorDoctor said:


> If the Tiguan will be anything like your last two, then I'm extremely excited for you. That'll be a nice early Christmas gift for you, haha :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks man! Yeah that's exactly what it is haha. It's weird that last year for Christmas I bought myself Stage 3+ for the GTI and I've gone through a few cars since then.


----------



## vr6_boyee (Apr 6, 2000)

what are these OEM Door Pocket Umbrella you talk about? ECS sell them?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

vr6_boyee said:


> what are these OEM Door Pocket Umbrella you talk about? ECS sell them?


They used to. They are no longer available.


----------



## JettaMobile (Jan 6, 2009)

Sub'd :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JettaMobile said:


> Sub'd :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks like I'll be picking the car up the first week in December.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> I have a few things planned for it but the first thing will be to drive it Phil at Detailers Domain for a full front clear bra, new car prep and opticoat treatment.


:thumbup:

I've seen first hand what Phil does, when I went to pick up a few things. You'll be quite impressed

In. :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

shankys_14 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I've seen first hand what Phil does, when I went to pick up a few things. You'll be quite impressed
> 
> In. :beer:


Yeah he's the only one I trust to put the clear film on the front end.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Yeah he's the only one I trust to put the clear film on the front end.


Yeah they were putting a clear bra on a Brz when I went. They are right next door to a VW/Audi performance shop too. So theres always a bunch of older VWs outside which is neat. What are you gonna do there for the 6-8 hours while they work on your GUAN?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

shankys_14 said:


> Yeah they were putting a clear bra on a Brz when I went. They are right next door to a VW/Audi performance shop too. So theres always a bunch of older VWs outside which is neat. What are you gonna do there for the 6-8 hours while they work on your GUAN?


Prob have my brother follow me up and go find something to do...no way I could sit there that long.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Prob have my brother follow me up and go find something to do...no way I could sit there that long.


Good plan, there's a BWW not to far up at the palisades mall. If your free, I would love to meet the man, the legend, JohnnyR32. :laugh:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Prob have my brother follow me up and go find something to do...no way I could sit there that long.


When your up here, we got to chill


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

hussdog426 said:


> When your up here, we got to chill


We are under 25 bro, he wants nothing to do with us.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

shankys_14 said:


> We are under 25 bro, he wants nothing to do with us.


this.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> this.


I was under 25 when I bought your bumper, so do I get my money back?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

hussdog426 said:


> I was under 25 when I bought your bumper, so do I get my money back?


All sales are final. I wasn't enforcing the rule at that time. Recent events gave me no choice but to reinstate it.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> All sales are final. I wasn't enforcing the rule at that time. Recent events gave me no choice but to reinstate it.


Ah, gotcha. I wouldn't screw you over for anything, it happened to me already and don't like it


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

hussdog426 said:


> Ah, gotcha. I wouldn't screw you over for anything, it happened to me already and don't like it


Yeah it's not fun.


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Looks like I'll be picking the car up the first week in December.


Can't wait to see this thing completed! :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BMP_3918 said:


> Can't wait to see this thing completed! :beer:


pretty excited, myself.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

aspherical mirrors came today.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> aspherical mirrors came today.


Sweet! They look like a great safety modification. Is the install easy? Just pop off the old mirror and snap on the new one?


----------



## eurospek. (Mar 30, 2005)

subscribing


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

echomatics said:


> Sweet! They look like a great safety modification. Is the install easy? Just pop off the old mirror and snap on the new one?


Yeah they're awesome....had them on my GTI and my Golf R. Install isn't bad....just need to be careful.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

eurospek. said:


> subscribing


:beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM sent! :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ECS Tuning said:


> PM sent! :thumbup:
> 
> Andy


:thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> :thumbup:


Replied! Let me know if you need anything else!


Andy


----------



## ColoradoMkV (Jan 4, 2012)

How soon are the bags going in after you get the car?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ColoradoMkV said:


> How soon are the bags going in after you get the car?


hopefully the same weekend. if not, the following weekend.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Just here to say hi, so...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Just here to say hi, so...


:wave:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> :wave:


I will be lurking in this thread, as I have in all your others. This time, I will be slightly envious because I would love to have a Tiguan and I am sure the results will be on par with everything else you do. :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> I will be lurking in this thread, as I have in all your others. This time, I will be slightly envious because I would love to have a Tiguan and I am sure the results will be on par with everything else you do. :thumbup:


Thank you sir. :beer:


----------



## 2.0fsiwagon (Nov 27, 2007)

Where did you get the mirrors from. Want to make sure and the Tiguan 2 size...thanks! 



Send from a Snapdragon S4 Pro Monster


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

2.0fsiwagon said:


> Where did you get the mirrors from. Want to make sure and the Tiguan 2 size...thanks!


 ECS. Mirrors are the same for Tiguan and Tiguan 2.


----------



## 2.0fsiwagon (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you! And good to know! 

Send from a Snapdragon S4 Pro Monster


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

2.0fsiwagon said:


> Thank you! And good to know!


 :beer:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## ColinW. (Apr 20, 2012)

In. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ColinW. said:


> In. :thumbup::beer:


 :beer:


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Are you gonna install the bags on the dealership lot when you buy the car? Coz that would be pretty awesome haha


Sent from my N64


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

So the Tiguans that were available all sold. BUT....there is one incoming that has now been marked for me and I have a VIN. The plan was to get it this weekend but now I'll be getting one without any test drives and that hasn't been molested by a thousand tire kickers.


----------



## taymk2 (Oct 22, 2001)

im all in for this one love your threads


----------



## Dilutedx (Oct 31, 2010)

in :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

taymk2 said:


> im all in for this one love your threads





Dilutedx said:


> in :thumbup:


:beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

The wait for Pepper Gray is 2 months. My dealer just got a Reflex Silver in and I went to see it. Looked amazing in person so I'll be picking it up on Friday. Pretty excited to get this started.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Nice, I love the reflex silver


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> The wait for Pepper Gray is 2 months. My dealer just got a Reflex Silver in and I went to see it. Looked amazing in person so I'll be picking it up on Friday. Pretty excited to get this started.


I thought you had a pepper grey on order last month? Either way Congrats on the reflex silver. That seems to be a rare color for the tiguans and those HRE's your selling would look incredible on there black lools so mean on silver:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> I thought you had a pepper grey on order last month? Either way Congrats on the reflex silver. That seems to be a rare color for the tiguans and those HRE's your selling would look incredible on there black lools so mean on silver:thumbup:


I do but it won't be in until Feb. the dealer found one and was going to trade but the trading dealer sold it. Silver one just got in and it looks great so I'm going with it. If the HRE's were bigger I would probably run them, still might try them on but the plan is to get something bigger for this car.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

opcorn: :wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> opcorn: :wave:


:beer:


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> I do but it won't be in until Feb. the dealer found one and was going to trade but the trading dealer sold it. Silver one just got in and it looks great so I'm going with it. If the HRE's were bigger I would probably run them, still might try them on but the plan is to get something bigger for this car.


get 20s for this thing dude! :thumbup::beer:opcorn:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JAYDUB26 said:


> get 20s for this thing dude! :thumbup::beer:opcorn:


that's the plan.


----------



## jaysleeves (Mar 24, 2010)

subscribed opcorn:


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Picturessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.

:heart::heart:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

jsausley said:


> Picturessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.
> 
> :heart::heart:


picking it up Friday and then pics will be everywhere. '13 SEL 4Motion with Tow Package and Mat Kit


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

jaysleeves said:


> subscribed opcorn:


:beer:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Congratulations, if this thing is anything like you previous build it should be killer. Can't wait till you get this thing and start working on it so i can get motivated again:beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Congratulations, if this thing is anything like you previous build it should be killer. Can't wait till you get this thing and start working on it so i can get motivated again:beer:


Thanks man. Suspension will be on pretty much right away. Have some other things in the works as well.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Thanks man. Suspension will be on pretty much right away. Have some other things in the works as well.


Whats your rear setup going to consist of?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Delete... double post


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Whats your rear setup going to consist of?


I have BagYard Classic Rears and Bilstein Shocks.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Got 2 pics from my sales guy...


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

Ahh, let the fun begin.. can't wait to see the progress.. I know you're going to make me want to trade my R in for an SEL.. :sly:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> Ahh, let the fun begin.. can't wait to see the progress.. I know you're going to make me want to trade my R in for an SEL.. :sly:


:laugh:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## SK VeeDubR (Apr 18, 2008)

Followed Johnny from R land, sub'd to see what unfolds with this one


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


>


:wave:



CAOSyAMOR said:


> Followed Johnny from R land, sub'd to see what unfolds with this one


:beer:


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Is it Friday yet? :laugh:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

judging by how fast john works, it should be bagged by sunday afternoon. Wheels are probably already in his living room and some cool euro tiggy s**t is in the garage.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> judging by how fast john works, it should be bagged by sunday afternoon. Wheels are probably already in his living room and some cool euro tiggy s**t is in the garage.


:laugh:

bags will be on when I get a new tank....since I want to keep the foam and still have things hidden. wheels will be here before sowo but I do have a couple OEM bits and working on one of the larger projects for this car right now.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> bags will be on when I get a new tank....since I want to keep the foam and still have things hidden. wheels will be here before sowo but I do have a couple OEM bits and working on one of the larger projects for this car right now.


You got the R line front bumper ?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> You got the R line front bumper ?


Nah not really a fan of that bumper.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing this progress!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

echomatics said:


> Looking forward to seeing this progress!


:beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Getting the car has been delayed a few days due to an issue with my trade. should be resolved in a few days....the Tiguan is sitting at the dealer locked up.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> Getting the car has been delayed a few days due to an issue with my trade. should be resolved in a few days....the Tiguan is sitting at the dealer locked up.


Stupid notch


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Stupid notch


Noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> bags will be on when I get a new tank....since I want to keep the foam and still have things hidden. wheels will be here before sowo but I do have a couple OEM bits and working on one of the larger projects for this car right now.


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Hi bro. 

:wave:

Can't wait till you get the car.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

shankys_14 said:


> Can't wait till you get the car.


getting tired of waiting.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Picking the car up tomorrow!


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Picking the car up tomorrow!


:thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

You have a cult following, four pages and you didn't even take delivery of the car yet:laugh:


----------



## Jbet (Aug 7, 2010)

I can't wait too see this built. I have a B6 3.6 passat and I'm thinking about getting a SEL myself! Used too have a 95 golf. The Tig reminds me of a golf on steroids. 

Johnny good luck, I'm stoked for this build :beer:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

ZLEB said:


> You have a cult following, four pages and you didn't even take delivery of the car yet:laugh:


Should have seen his Golf R thread before he bought it.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Picked the Guan up today on my Birthday........pretty cool car. :beer:


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Picked the Guan up today on my Birthday........pretty cool car. :beer:


:thumbup: and bags on Christmas!?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JAYDUB26 said:


> :thumbup: and bags on Christmas!?


bags are sitting here...just need time to put them on. :thumbup:


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

RNS510 on 2013?? Or did you have it left over?


----------



## FlyRide337 (Apr 26, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> bags are sitting here...just need time to put them on. :thumbup:


Sub'd for this. I love the savannah wheels but I'm sure your getting rid of them. The sel looks so good with the fender flares and 19s. I was torn between this car and my R not too long ago.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> RNS510 on 2013?? Or did you have it left over?


I swapped it from my R.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

FlyRide337 said:


> Sub'd for this. I love the savannah wheels but I'm sure your getting rid of them. The sel looks so good with the fender flares and 19s. I was torn between this car and my R not too long ago.


Yeah I'll have wheels when spring rolls around.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> I swapped it from my R.



Good deal man, congrats! Glad you finally got it. I'm eying a 13' SE 4MO Pepper Gray.. still haven't decided if I'm keeping the R or not.. Will be watching what you do here for sure :snowcool:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

congrats man, love tiguans


----------



## cooltiguan11 (Jul 29, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> I swapped it from my R.


Congratulations on your new Tiguan! When you swapped the RNS-510, did you have to install a bluetooth module kit as well? I was looking at a 2013 Tiguan SEL and noticed the bluetooth module is no longer included under the passenger seat. Figured that since the RNS-315 has integrated bluetooth, it not necessary for VW to include an external bluetooth module.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Congrats on your Tiguan!!! Looking forward to your mods. 

Are you considering putting in a Golf R steering wheel?


----------



## Feyd (Apr 1, 2002)

b00m!

Finally I'l get to see a proper Tiggy!

Sub'd. :beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Those fogs...definitely complete the front end of the Tiguan. Looking good!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Feyd said:


> b00m!
> 
> Finally I'l get to see a proper Tiggy!
> 
> Sub'd. :beer:


Dude there are a ton of "proper" tiguans around here. Go troll somewhere else...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> Good deal man, congrats! Glad you finally got it. I'm eying a 13' SE 4MO Pepper Gray.. still haven't decided if I'm keeping the R or not.. Will be watching what you do here for sure :snowcool:


Thanks man. It's pretty awesome. 



cooltiguan11 said:


> Congratulations on your new Tiguan! When you swapped the RNS-510, did you have to install a bluetooth module kit as well? I was looking at a 2013 Tiguan SEL and noticed the bluetooth module is no longer included under the passenger seat. Figured that since the RNS-315 has integrated bluetooth, it not necessary for VW to include an external bluetooth module.


Yeah you need a 9W7 as well. I swapped both parts from my Golf R.



vw_nc_dude said:


> Congrats on your Tiguan!!! Looking forward to your mods.
> 
> Are you considering putting in a Golf R steering wheel?


Might do an R-Line but not Golf R.


----------



## kueckerdj09 (Jun 1, 2011)

Sub'ed for more updates than just Instagram. :thumbup:


----------



## Feyd (Apr 1, 2002)

ZLEB said:


> Dude there are a ton of "proper" tiguans around here. Go troll somewhere else...


Haha, wow.

Meant no disrespect at all.. Just excited to see ends up doing.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Hmmm, looks familiar 

Enjoy!


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

^ Drilled front bumper


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

shankys_14 said:


> ^ Drilled front bumper


Had enough of paying tickets. Was fine for a while when I drove my GTIs.
Also, my wife drives the car quite a bit... didn't want her going through that crap.
Toronto cops are bored; we don't have enough crime.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## john999boy (Dec 24, 2012)

shankys_14 said:


> ^ Drilled front bumper


Can anyone explain the relevance of this as in the UK we need numberplates at both ends but it looks like it _might_ not be mandatory across the pond?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

john999boy said:


> Can anyone explain the relevance of this as in the UK we need numberplates at both ends but it looks like it _might_ not be mandatory across the pond?


Depending on which state you live in it is mandatory here also. In NJ where I live it is required but I just don't run the front plate.


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

john999boy said:


> Can anyone explain the relevance of this as in the UK we need numberplates at both ends but it looks like it _might_ not be mandatory across the pond?


In PA front is not needed :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Did some coding with Vag-Com today.......

- Comfort operation windows/sunroof via rain sensor active 

- Coming home active

- Comfort operation via remote control active 

- Locking confirmation via horn disabled 

- Automatic rear window wiping with reverse gear disabled


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

john999boy said:


> Can anyone explain the relevance of this as in the UK we need numberplates at both ends but it looks like it _might_ not be mandatory across the pond?


Got confused as well about this when I moved to the US from Europe.

As pointed out earlier, it depends on the state you are living in. For example, in Wisconsin it is mandatory to have a front plate. In North Carolina we have only rear plates.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Power folding mirrors are awesome.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

Love the power folding on tiguans at work


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> Power folding mirrors are awesome.


I see you got a sticker from the German Police. Any association?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

vw_nc_dude said:


> I see you got a sticker from the German Police. Any association?


Nope just have the sticker.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Removed the 2.0 TSI and 4Motion badges from the right side of the hatch....much better.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## filipinodawg (Nov 26, 2010)

basically following this thread via instagram :laugh: Tiguan looks great, never realized until now how much reflex silver grew on me, i used to hate silver cars, till i picked a reflex up :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

filipinodawg said:


> basically following this thread via instagram :laugh: Tiguan looks great, never realized until now how much reflex silver grew on me, i used to hate silver cars, till i picked a reflex up :thumbup:


Yeah I wasn't really into silver until I got my 337.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM sent! :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## nclaros (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello,

I'm a VW Tiguan newbie. I picked up a 2013 Tiguan S, 6spd manual in black two weeks ago to replace my 2000 E320 wagon flooded by Sandy. I saw in an earlier post that you were going to install "full front clear bra, new car prep and opticoat treatment". Does the clear bra show on black paint? What does the opticoat treatment do? If you don't mind me asking how much does this cost to do? I live in Inwood, Long Island.

Thanks,
Nelson


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Lift it on knobies, just sayin'


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> Yeah I wasn't really into silver until I got my 337.


Silver is my favorite.


----------



## DUBTSTK (Oct 1, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> Lift it on knobies, just sayin'


Personally, I think this would look awesome!

Johnny, your cars always look great, can't wait to see how this ends up.


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

I can't believe how bad the front bumper on the new tiguans are... You have a nice project, but please do something with the front end  Thanks


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

KrUsTyX said:


> I can't believe how bad the front bumper on the new tiguans are... You have a nice project, but please do something with the front end  Thanks


How bad it is?

You mean the 28-degree maximum approach angle bumper?

Odd... i think it looks way more purposeful than the trend & fun bumper.


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

LOL, how many times you will approach a 28 degrees hill? Never, especially not in Toronto! Its a city SUV. Especially his, he's planning to install an air suspension... i think the front bumper looks stupid, like something is missing.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

KrUsTyX said:


> LOL, how many times you will approach a 28 degrees hill? Never, especially not in Toronto! Its a city SUV. Especially his, he's planning to install an air suspension... i think the front bumper looks stupid, like something is missing.


Never said I would use it for intended purpose?

Just said it looks more purposeful.

Anyhow, this is the ROTW trend & fun bumper:










vs. 










(which i'm glad we got).


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

Ok, from this point of view (low), it looks great, but from the side or eye level, it looks stupid.

To me, it looks like something is missing... I was so dissapointed when i saw one for the first time.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Reminds me of the Type 183.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

^  :screwy:

I agree, I think the front bumper is cut to high (kinda looks Buck-toothed). Maybe an R-line front would help


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

98DUB said:


> ^  :screwy:
> 
> I agree, I think the front bumper is cut to high. Maybe an R-line front would help


Steep approach bumper, that is; not the rest of the vehicle.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

please stop those posts. they're not constructive and they're taking the thread off topic.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> please stop those posts. they're not constructive and they're taking the thread off topic.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


>


thanks. I was trying to be serious. this will just feed the troll that probably doesn't even have a Tiguan and just came in to say he hated it. :thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> thanks. I was trying to be serious. this will just feed the troll that probably doesn't even have a Tiguan and just came in to say he hated it. :thumbup:


Reported him to a MOD


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

What's the point of posting your "project" if you don't want any comments on it?

I'm done, thanks and bye


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

LOL

John, don't bother with your air or K04 if you're not going to change the bumper.


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

I thought forums existed to share opinions and to get other people opinions 

I guess i was wrong :thumbup:


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

KrUsTyX said:


> I thought forums existed to share opinions and to get other people opinions
> 
> I guess i was wrong :thumbup:


Sharing opinions and staying on topic is great but hijacking a thread with negative comments about something not really related to his build is kind of pointless and annoying :sly:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> Sharing opinions and staying on topic is great but hijacking a thread with negative comments about something not really related to his build is kind of pointless and annoying :sly:


exactly. thank you. :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

car was scanned yesterday to confirm there are available APR programs for the 2013's. KO4 should be installed next Friday.


----------



## KrUsTyX (Sep 2, 2001)

lol


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> car was scanned yesterday to confirm there are available APR programs for the 2013's. KO4 should be installed next Friday.


Sweet! 
After my APR flash I was blown away at the extra power. Can only imagine what its like after installing the KO4


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

echomatics said:


> Sweet!
> After my APR flash I was blown away at the extra power. Can only imagine what its like after installing the KO4


Had a KO4 on my GTI and then went Stage 3+........the power is awesome.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

You sure do move fast! haha. 

I wish i had the funds to do the quality builds i've seen you do. 

keep it up:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

CULVER said:


> You sure do move fast! haha.
> 
> I wish i had the funds to do the quality builds i've seen you do.
> 
> keep it up:thumbup:opcorn:


Thanks man. Trying to get it to a good spot before SoWo.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*FV-QR*

euro switch ordered and a new rear valance without the cutout for the trailer hitch since I'm removing that.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> car was scanned yesterday to confirm there are available APR programs for the 2013's. KO4 should be installed next Friday.


eeeeeeeee!!! :heart:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> euro switch ordered and a new rear valance without the cutout for the trailer hitch since I'm removing that.


Love to see the new rear valance.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Don't know much about the automatic, but will you need to rebuild it or can it handle all the additional power?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

johnnyR32 said:


> Thanks man. Trying to get it to a good spot before SoWo.


Tig photo shoot!


----------



## NLGolf1.8T (May 18, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

shankys_14 said:


> Don't know much about the automatic, but will you need to rebuild it or can it handle all the additional power?


from a some of the builds I've seen you can run a pretty sizable turbo and only some people get a dif.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> eeeeeeeee!!! :heart:






echomatics said:


> Love to see the new rear valance.


It's a stock valance it just won't be cut for the trailer hitch.



shankys_14 said:


> Don't know much about the automatic, but will you need to rebuild it or can it handle all the additional power?


Yes.



DT EXP said:


> Tig photo shoot!


:thumbup:



NLGolf1.8T said:


> PM sent.


Replied.



Ben from RI said:


> from a some of the builds I've seen you can run a pretty sizable turbo and only some people get a dif.


This.


----------



## SkullV (Jun 15, 2010)

shankys_14 said:


> Don't know much about the automatic, but will you need to rebuild it or can it handle all the additional power?


It handles K04 on the APR100oct file just fine without any trans upgrades. Probably wouldn't go much past that without at least a larger fluid cooler and a valve body upgrade.

The rest of the drivetrain is almost identical to the Golf R.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

SkullV said:


> It handles K04 on the APR100oct file just fine without any trans upgrades. Probably wouldn't go much past that without at least a larger fluid cooler and a valve body upgrade.
> 
> The rest of the drivetrain is almost identical to the Golf R.


Good to know... and I agree, I probably wouldn't throw much more than 300ft lbs at the auto without upgrades.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> exactly. thank you. :beer:


Haters gonna hate? 

The 2012 north american update looks awesome.


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

Can't wait to see more progress pics.. Did I miss any wheel discussion?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Haters gonna hate?
> 
> The 2012 north american update looks awesome.


Agreed.



Ben from RI said:


> Can't wait to see more progress pics.. Did I miss any wheel discussion?


Have a few ideas but haven't thrown them out there yet. Turbo goes on next week, getting side markers painted and I have some parts coming in for an interior project.


----------



## GTIzks (Jun 25, 2012)

hey man! great thread, loving all the progress!

im curious as to what the wheel specs were for your GTI. i think the set up looks amazing


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

GTIzks said:


> hey man! great thread, loving all the progress!
> 
> im curious as to what the wheel specs were for your GTI. i think the set up looks amazing


they were 17x9 et32 with 2.5" lips and 17x10 et38 with 3.5" lips.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Noticed that you're planning a few R Line parts. 
In Canada we now get an r line pack... Means you should be able to source stuff like the headliner, pedals, steering wheel, shift boot, etc locally.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Noticed that you're planning a few R Line parts.
> In Canada we now get an r line pack... Means you should be able to source stuff like the headliner, pedals, steering wheel, shift boot, etc locally.


Already got the pedals. Not getting the steering wheel but the other parts I have already sourced. Thanks though. :thumbup:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Already got the pedals. Not getting the steering wheel but the other parts I have already sourced. Thanks though. :thumbup:


Johnny doesn't **** around. :laugh:

:thumbup:


----------



## jettsy (Mar 28, 2011)

Can't wait to see this


----------



## twflys (Dec 31, 2012)

I think it is great that you are into modding cars, etc. However I would be more impressed with you turning the Tiguan into a legitimate off road machine rather than a run-of-the-mill lowered bling car.

Still nice that you put so much work into your cars, the style is not my cup of tea.. to each his own! Good luck!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

shankys_14 said:


> Johnny doesn't **** around. :laugh:
> 
> :thumbup:






jettsy said:


> Can't wait to see this


:beer:



twflys said:


> I think it is great that you are into modding cars, etc. However I would be more impressed with you turning the Tiguan into a legitimate off road machine rather than a run-of-the-mill lowered bling car.
> 
> Still nice that you put so much work into your cars, the style is not my cup of tea.. to each his own! Good luck!


I don't offroad so that wouldn't make sense for me. I wouldn't consider any of my cars to be "bling"...........I use mostly OEM parts, quality wheels and ajustable suspension so I can keep my car from getting destroyed.


----------



## FlorimVW (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks great.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

12Tiguan said:


> Looks great.


Thanks. :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Stopped by RS Worx last week.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

When does the ko4 go in


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

was going to do it Friday but now I'm doing a downpipe too so I need to wait until I get that first.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> was going to do it Friday but now I'm doing a downpipe too so I need to wait until I get that first.


Very nice can't wait to see the results


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM sent. :thumbup:

Andy


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Johnny if your planning on removing the front chrome emblem and replacing it let me know. Love to find out how you take the front emblem off the 2012 Tiguan. Can't find any answers online.


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

Johnny Cape May by BobAy photography, on Flickr










Mr. R32, I have nothing but excitement when I jump in a thread started by you - always something special going on. Your Tiguan, obviously, will be no exception to that line of thought.

Your RB *.:R* is my current wallpaper on my pc at home, and your GTI pic (acutally many of them) was my WP for the better part of a year - even put it on my wife's MacBook (just to piss her off and force her to google on how to change it :laugh: )

If'n I was a wealthy fellow, I would want to hire you to build me a VW, you do it right, sir!!

sub'd for the Tiguan progress! And can't wait to see your vision for your Susp/Wheel setup. :heart:

Your R and GTI were/are the culmination of perfection. :thumbup:


:wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

barryf1fan said:


> Mr. R32, I have nothing but excitement when I jump in a thread started by you - always something special going on. Your Tiguan, obviously, will be no exception to that line of thought.
> 
> Your RB *.:R* is my current wallpaper on my pc at home, and your GTI pic (acutally many of them) was my WP for the better part of a year - even put it on my wife's MacBook (just to piss her off and force her to google on how to change it :laugh: )
> 
> ...


Thank you sir, I really appreciate that. I really regret getting rid of the white car but I'm looking forward to getting started on the Tiguan. Hopefully I am as happy with it when it's done as I was with the GTI and R. Wheel ideas are being thrown around and I'm ordering a few new parts for the air setup then things will start happening. :beer:


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


> Thank you sir, I really appreciate that. I really regret getting rid of the white car but I'm looking forward to getting started on the Tiguan. Hopefully I am as happy with it when it's done as I was with the GTI and R. Wheel ideas are being thrown around and I'm ordering a few new parts for the air setup then things will start happening. :beer:


Really excited to see more... Especially wheels


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Ben from RI said:


> Really excited to see more... Especially wheels


Me to there's surprisingly not that much room up front. I had a tough time getting 19's with a 215/35 to fit decently. Good luck with 20's


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ben from RI said:


> Really excited to see more... Especially wheels


Should have my mind made up and have a set on for SoWo.



ZLEB said:


> Me to there's surprisingly not that much room up front. I had a tough time getting 19's with a 215/35 to fit decently. Good luck with 20's


Should be ok. Not looking to tuck.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Should have my mind made up and have a set on for SoWo.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be ok. Not looking to tuck.


You can't go flush with these fenders unless you remove alot of material


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> You can't go flush with these fenders unless you remove alot of material


Yeah I'll figure it out when the time comes. Need to get it on air first. Should be ordering the parts I need this week.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Dropped my side markers off yesterday at SLAW to be color matched and got my euro switch today. :beer:

Before:

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

After:

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Just a pic on the center console I had on my phone.....

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Just saw a pic of your? Golf R in European Car?
Mentioned a bunch of stuff about slaw, some kind of new HRE line, etc.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Just saw a pic of your? Golf R in European Car?
> Mentioned a bunch of stuff about slaw, some kind of new HRE line, etc.


Yeah that's my car at H2O last year.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ordered some more OEM parts.


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> ordered some more OEM parts.


:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Do you primarily order from ECS Tuning or OEM+? Do you have a current list you can share?


----------



## SeanRono (Apr 20, 2010)

Nice!! I have been looking at the Tiguan for a while and cant wait to see the finish product!!!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JAYDUB26 said:


> :thumbup:opcorn:


:thumbup:



veedub64 said:


> Do you primarily order from ECS Tuning or OEM+? Do you have a current list you can share?


I've ordered from both. I don't have a go to source though.



SeanRono said:


> Nice!! I have been looking at the Tiguan for a while and cant wait to see the finish product!!!


Thanks. :beer:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> ordered some more OEM parts.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Took the dumb tow hitch off. So much better without it.


----------



## anonymous911 (Oct 19, 2009)

Johnny - maybe you should have wait for the Tiguan R-Line.......

http://askavwsalesguy.com/blog/2013...ing-tiguan-and-touareg-get-r-line-models.html


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

anonymous911 said:


> Johnny - maybe you should have wait for the Tiguan R-Line.......
> 
> http://askavwsalesguy.com/blog/2013...ing-tiguan-and-touareg-get-r-line-models.html


Yeah saw that. I don't like the wheels or painted lower parts though.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

anonymous911 said:


> Johnny - maybe you should have wait for the Tiguan R-Line.......
> 
> http://askavwsalesguy.com/blog/2013...ing-tiguan-and-touareg-get-r-line-models.html


Wonder where it's going to come in pricing wise? I'm assuming above the SEL considering everything is about the same + . Yikes, that target market is going to be tiny.. sadly I'm part of it because I like everything they added (agreed, still not sold on the color matched sides though) :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## john999boy (Dec 24, 2012)

gima said:


> Yikes, that target market is going to be tiny.. sadly I'm part of it because I like everything they added (agreed, *still not sold on the color matched sides though*) :thumbup::thumbup:


I'm not too sure about the spec differences but we don't have the SEL in the UK. 

SWMBO didn't like the look of the other models (all with black bottoms) so we waited until the R-Line became available in October 2012 - just because it did have the matched bottoms!

Where would we be if everyone liked the same things though?


----------



## ryanchristopher (Feb 15, 2005)

Subscribed!


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

Anxiously awaiting ic: updates. . . :thumbup:


:wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

barryf1fan said:


> Anxiously awaiting ic: updates. . . :thumbup:
> 
> 
> :wave:


Should have some soon. waiting on my pedals and a few other parts. Ordering new management for the air ride so hopefully it will be bagged sometime next month.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

What management?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

shankys_14 said:


> What management?


e-Level.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

Have you confirmed your roof closes with rain sensor? Mine isn't closing for rain, and I'm pretty sure I have all the boxes checked.

Also wondering if you were interested in selling your hitch module, since you're replacing the bumper?


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

sweet man


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gilesrulz said:


> Have you confirmed your roof closes with rain sensor? Mine isn't closing for rain, and I'm pretty sure I have all the boxes checked.
> 
> Also wondering if you were interested in selling your hitch module, since you're replacing the bumper?


Haven't tested yet but I will. Once all the hitch parts are off I will be selling. The new valance is on it's way.



shankys_14 said:


> sweet man


Yeah man


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> Haven't tested yet but I will. Once all the hitch parts are off I will be selling. The new valance is on it's way.


thanks


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Updates:* 

Black Rearview Mirror (I hated that only the front trim was gray) 
 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr 

And......... 
 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

barryf1fan said:


> :thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

Really hope you post up some videos after the ko4 is installed. 

Would love to see it rip.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

CULVER said:


> Really hope you post up some videos after the ko4 is installed.
> 
> Would love to see it rip.


 Definitely will.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> Definitely will.


 Not to take away from your thread but this is someone I have followed on YouTube that just recently added the K04 to his GTI. Takes it on a nice ride and thought you all might like this  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39wc8p5kTik


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

echomatics said:


> Not to take away from your thread but this is someone I have followed on YouTube that just recently added the K04 to his GTI. Takes it on a nice ride and thought you all might like this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39wc8p5kTik


 I had a KO4 on my GTI too. Wondering how the Tiguan is with one though.


----------



## ColoradoMkV (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe a stupid question but do the tigs have dsg or just tiptronic?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ColoradoMkV said:


> Maybe a stupid question but do the tigs have dsg or just tiptronic?


 Tiptronic.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Threw a K&N in the car today since I don't plan on installing an aftermarket intake. If anything it saves me from having to keep buying the stock paper filters.


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

Sub'd bro... sorry I'm late :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Boost Logic said:


> Sub'd bro... sorry I'm late :beer:


 :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## SkullV (Jun 15, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> I had a KO4 on my GTI too. Wondering how the Tiguan is with one though.


 It's FANTASTIC! Transmission handles it fine, Haldex is the same as a Golf R. Think K04 GTI power with zero wheel spin. On 100oct on a mustang dyno I made 272/293 to all 4 wheels!


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

SkullV said:


> It's FANTASTIC! Transmission handles it fine, Haldex is the same as a Golf R. Think K04 GTI power with zero wheel spin. On 100oct on a mustang dyno I made 272/293 to all 4 wheels!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

SkullV said:


> It's FANTASTIC! Transmission handles it fine, Haldex is the same as a Golf R. Think K04 GTI power with zero wheel spin. On 100oct on a mustang dyno I made 272/293 to all 4 wheels!


 Cool. Can't wait to put it on the car. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

sweet KO4 bro.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> sweet KO4 bro.


 Thanks bro.


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

Most definitely in for this opcorn: got a real soft spot for the tiguan  

I'm sure this will not disappoint and will just add to your hall of fame cars lol :beer::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

mm2129 said:


> Most definitely in for this opcorn: got a real soft spot for the tiguan
> 
> I'm sure this will not disappoint and will just add to your hall of fame cars lol :beer::thumbup:


 thanks man. :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Update:* 

Picked up my side markers from SLAW today. Car looks so much cleaner. 

 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr 
 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

They match well.. :thumbup:


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> *Update:*
> 
> Picked up my side markers from SLAW today. Car looks so much cleaner.
> 
> ...


 Looks great! Does the light still shine through the side markers when on?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

echomatics said:


> Looks great! Does the light still shine through the side markers when on?


 I removed the bulbs.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> They match well.. :thumbup:


 yeah Dave at SLAW does amazing work.


----------



## Heffernan (Apr 17, 2006)

Not really a VW guy but your builds are always fun to follow. Sub'd. 

:beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Heffernan said:


> Not really a VW guy but your builds are always fun to follow. Sub'd.
> 
> :beer:


 thanks man. :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Battery in my 337 died yesterday at work. So I brought the Tiguan in to save it today. 

 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

looking forward to learning so much more about my car thanks to this thread! subbed! :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

b.schulz said:


> looking forward to learning so much more about my car thanks to this thread! subbed! :thumbup:


 :beer:


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

Guan to the rescue!! :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

TornadoR32 said:


> Guan to the rescue!! :thumbup:


 yeaaaaaaa


----------



## Alive By time (Feb 2, 2006)

What are the specs on the stock tig wheels John? width/offset? Would you be selling them when you get your baller wheels? Or saving them for when you go back to stock and trade the tig in next month ? I saw a pic with a CW R rocking them and fell in love... Maybe you sell? I buy?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Alive By time said:


> What are the specs on the stock tig wheels John? width/offset? Would you be selling them when you get your baller wheels? Or saving them for when you go back to stock and trade the tig in next month ? I saw a pic with a CW R rocking them and fell in love... Maybe you sell? I buy?


19x9 et33...... and yeah I'll be saving them for when I get bored of the car hahaha


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

How are you enjoying the Tig now that you've had it for a few? Compared to the R anyway.. Still somewhat sporty? Fun to drive? More comfortable?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> How are you enjoying the Tig now that you've had it for a few? Compared to the R anyway.. Still somewhat sporty? Fun to drive? More comfortable?


I like it a lot. Much different than any car I've ever owned but that was my reason for buying it. I would consider it sporty.....especially when I am done with it, fun to drive and extremely comfortable. The R was fun but I don't regret trading it in.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> I like it a lot. Much different than any car I've ever owned but that was my reason for buying it. I would consider it sporty.....especially when I am done with it, fun to drive and extremely comfortable. The R was fun but I don't regret trading it in.


Good to hear.. I'm hanging in here and waiting to see the r-line. From the news its looks like sel trim + r-line goodies, just want to see what if anything they take away. Paddle shifters, steering wheel, and black headliner seals the deal for me as long as they dont take anything away. Until then I watch your thread with envy.. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> Good to hear.. I'm hanging in here and waiting to see the r-line. From the news its looks like sel trim + r-line goodies, just want to see what if anything they take away. Paddle shifters, steering wheel, and black headliner seals the deal for me as long as they dont take anything away. Until then I watch your thread with envy.. :thumbup::laugh:


If it is an SEL plus that stuff it's going to be way over priced haha. I'll probably be looking to get rid of mine by the time the R-Line is available.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> If it is an SEL plus that stuff it's going to be way over priced haha. I'll probably be looking to get rid of mine by the time the R-Line is available.


yea, haha you're probably right.. i would hope vw learned from the 39k+ msrp in 2012.. guess well find out in about 6 months!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> yea, haha you're probably right.. i would hope vw learned from the 39k+ msrp in 2012.. guess well find out in about 6 months!


Indeed. If I had an R-Line I would have to swap the wheels and get rid of the painted side pieces though.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Sup John. :wave:

Just wanted to say lower it. eace:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Sup John. :wave:
> 
> Just wanted to say lower it. eace:





Soon bro. e-Level is on it's way.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Soon bro. e-Level is on it's way.


Good things make me happy. Have you already said what bags you are running? I'm sad to say I don't frequent this thread enough if you did.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Good things make me happy. Have you already said what bags you are running? I'm sad to say I don't frequent this thread enough if you did.


Using the BagYards I had on my Golf R.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Using the BagYards I had on my Golf R.


I figured as much. Good to hear. :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Everything is listed on Page 1 BTW.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Everything is listed on Page 1 BTW.


Of course it is...that's what normal people do. :facepalm:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Of course it is...that's what normal people do. :facepalm:


Yeahhh


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> Using the BagYards I had on my Golf R.


Bagyards lol


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> Bagyards lol


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Inspection sticker installed.......


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr



And parked at work....


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> Indeed. If I had an R-Line I would have to swap the wheels and get rid of the painted side pieces though.


yea.. I love the look of the savannah wheels too but I actually enjoy the painted side pieces. I'm looking at black though, so it pretty much all blends together :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> yea.. I love the look of the savannah wheels too but I actually enjoy the painted side pieces. I'm looking at black though, so it pretty much all blends together :laugh:


My brother just got a black SEL yesterday.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

he liked yours so much he bought one? haha


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> he liked yours so much he bought one? haha


He's been looking at them for awhile. But driving mine made him final do it.


----------



## carlhuebner (Jan 10, 2010)

follow this on IG, but i'm so down to see this thing bagged :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

carlhuebner said:


> follow this on IG, but i'm so down to see this thing bagged :thumbup:


e-Level will be here soon and then it's happening. :beer:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> e-Level will be here soon and then it's happening. :beer:


:thumbup: sometimes i wish i went with e-level instead of the pressure based v2 manifold. Limit switches are the way to go. What happened to the management from the R?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> :thumbup: sometimes i wish i went with e-level instead of the pressure based v2 manifold. Limit switches are the way to go. What happened to the management from the R?


Yeah I'm excited to get it in the car. I had V2 in the R, need to sell it.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

gima said:


> Good to hear.. I'm hanging in here and waiting to see the r-line. From the news its looks like sel trim + r-line goodies, just want to see what if anything they take away. Paddle shifters, steering wheel, and black headliner seals the deal for me as long as they dont take anything away. Until then I watch your thread with envy.. :thumbup::laugh:


Just go to www.vw.ca and build an R-Line... i'm sure the US version will be similar if not the same.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Only special people can.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Just go to www.vw.ca and build an R-Line... i'm sure the US version will be similar if not the same.


I have, the looks are great but I'm more so wondering what they are going to take out in order to price the thing in line with the others. According to vw.ca a decked out R-Line Tig is 51k, but we don't get some of the options they're offering there so a lot of things will likely change. :beer:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

gima said:


> I have, the looks are great but I'm more so wondering what they are going to take out in order to price the thing in line with the others. According to vw.ca a decked out R-Line Tig is 51k, but we don't get some of the options they're offering there so a lot of things will likely change. :beer:


$51k for a tiguan  :banghead: I thought the $22k i payed for mine was almost to much for the car.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> $51k for a tiguan  :banghead: I thought the $22k i payed for mine was almost to much for the car.


:laugh: :laugh: Mine was $38k.........a little overpriced I think but I like it.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

ZLEB said:


> $51k for a tiguan  :banghead: I thought the $22k i payed for mine was almost to much for the car.


Our cars cost a lot more than yours... but it's more like $51K all in with taxes, freight, PDI, etc.
In ontario we pay 13% sales tax.
But ya, MSRP on a fully loaded RLine is $45K.

BTW, the Rline is the same price as last year's Highline with sport + tech packs, so it's actually pretty good value considering I didn't get the pedals, GTI wheel, painted lowers, and larger spoiler.

Sucks for us


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

PM replied!

Andy


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Our cars cost a lot more than yours... but it's more like $51K all in with taxes, freight, PDI, etc.
> In ontario we pay 13% sales tax.
> But ya, MSRP on a fully loaded RLine is $45K.
> 
> ...


yea, we have no options packages for our SEL, it is what it is. in 2012 they gave the option of dynaudio w/rns510 but that was taken away in 2013. there is an awd SEL nearby for about 37k assuming they take nothing away i could easily see them over 40k in which case i have a feeling it will flop here . for some reason im thinking they will want to stay under the 40k mark..


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

9 pages and it's still stock.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

proshot said:


> 9 pages and it's still stock.


not even stock bro......I removed badges and painted my side markers.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Zach! said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## jm6001 (Oct 9, 2009)

Needless to say after watching all your builds I'm quite excited to see where you end up with this whip! I'm thinking of getting out of my gti and into a tiguan so I know I can get some good material from here lol!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

jm6001 said:


> Needless to say after watching all your builds I'm quite excited to see where you end up with this whip! I'm thinking of getting out of my gti and into a tiguan so I know I can get some good material from here lol!


Just don't copy everything.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Just don't copy everything.


Who the hell would do that?!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Who the hell would do that?!


:laugh:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> :laugh:


 :wave:


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> :wave:





TornadoR32 said:


> :wave:


Hi guys. :wave:


----------



## jm6001 (Oct 9, 2009)

Definitely wouldnt do that... but you always manage to find all the good OEM mods!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

jm6001 said:


> Definitely wouldnt do that... but you always manage to find all the good OEM mods!


Just buy a copy of the etka then you have access to every part number across the board.:thumbup:


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

ZLEB said:


> Just buy a copy of the etka then you have access to every part number across the board.:thumbup:


how does one do that?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

These updates suck!


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

TornadoR32 said:


> how does one do that?


Ebay Europe & alibaba has them for around $30 .


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> These updates suck!





Working on getting parts installed.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Mods please rename to: "johnnyR32's Tiguan Warmup Thread" :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> Working on getting parts installed.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Update*

OEM Aluminum Pedals........dead pedal is installed now too.

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Full Color MFD Cluster.

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Random shots.....

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

:thumbup:

I'm liking Tigs more and more... really wish my wife would cave! One may show up in the garage. 

Your Tiguan is looking great! :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

barryf1fan said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I'm liking Tigs more and more... really wish my wife would cave! One may show up in the garage.
> 
> Your Tiguan is looking great! :beer:


Thanks man! Liking it more and more. :beer:


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

Please do tell more about color display. How hard, what's needed, price


----------



## FlyRide337 (Apr 26, 2002)

I considered a sel when getting my R. If they made it with a manual and a black headliner I would have been all over it.Any plans for a black headliner? I hate anything other than black.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

TIGSEL said:


> Please do tell more about color display. How hard, what's needed, price


It's a complete replacement cluster ($800). Has to be installed and coded at the dealer ($200 for labor).



FlyRide337 said:


> I considered a sel when getting my R. If they made it with a manual and a black headliner I would have been all over it.Any plans for a black headliner? I hate anything other than black.


I wouldn't want manual in the Tiguan but DSG would have been nice. And yes I have the full black headliner from the R-Line waiting to go in.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

FlyRide337 said:


> I considered a sel when getting my R. If they made it with a manual and a black headliner I would have been all over it.Any plans for a black headliner? I hate anything other than black.


The R-Line coming out MY14 will have the black headliner, "R" pedals, color matched door lowers, and paddle shifters. I know it's not a 6MT but better than nothing. I have an R, and am considering trading it on one when it comes out. If it's as good as I hope it is 

The color cluster is just a matter of swapping needles and having it programmed at the dealer I think. I know a hand full of people with R's have them :thumbup:

Looks like things are coming together Johnny, can't wait to see it on bags :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> The R-Line coming out MY14 will have the black headliner, "R" pedals, color matched door lowers, and paddle shifters. I know it's not a 6MT but better than nothing. I have an R, and am considering trading it on one when it comes out. If it's as good as I hope it is
> 
> The color cluster is just a matter of swapping needles and having it programmed at the dealer I think. I know a hand full of people with R's have them :thumbup:
> 
> Looks like things are coming together Johnny, can't wait to see it on bags :beer:


He works at a dealer. 

I had the cluster in my R too. Needle and face swapping is not necessary.


----------



## FlyRide337 (Apr 26, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> It's a complete replacement cluster ($800). Has to be installed and coded at the dealer ($200 for labor).
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't want manual in the Tiguan but DSG would have been nice. And yes I have the full black headliner from the R-Line waiting to go in.


Does that include the sun shade? Who's doing ur install on the headliner? I hate doing them thing especially with the sun shade.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

FlyRide337 said:


> Does that include the sun shade? Who's doing ur install on the headliner? I hate doing them thing especially with the sun shade.


Yeah I have everything. I'm doing it.....I don't really like letting other people touch my cars.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Yeah I have everything. I'm doing it.....I don't really like letting other people touch my cars.


:thumbup: the less people to touch it the better :beer:

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> :thumbup: the less people to touch it the better :beer:
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


yeah man. only a few people I trust but I prefer to work on myself so I know nothing is messed up.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

New interior parts are on the way and I'm picking up my e-Level today.


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> New interior parts are on the way and I'm picking up my e-Level today.


Air it out.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

TornadoR32 said:


> Air it out.


Soon. :beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

TornadoR32 said:


> Air it out.


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

LOL!

:wave:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

TornadoR32 said:


> LOL!
> 
> :wave:


:wave::laugh:


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> *Previous Cars*


Should add your old mk4 R32 to this. :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

e-Level has been retrieved......should be bagged soon.

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Also bough a TT DP the other day for the KO4 project.

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

And a random shot of the 510 and the color MFD.

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

:thumbup:

:beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

barryf1fan said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> :beer:


:thumbup:


----------



## jm6001 (Oct 9, 2009)

very interested in hearing about your TT downpipe experience.. Which model/year TT did you order for and from where?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

jm6001 said:


> very interested in hearing about your TT downpipe experience.. Which model/year TT did you order for and from where?


TT meaning Techtonics Tuning. Wasn't willing to really try something from another car.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> And a random shot of the 510 and the color MFD.
> 
> Untitled


How it should have been from VW..


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


Hey, didn't know that the nav on the 510 is showing speed limits. Don't have that on our 315


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

Jonny do you know if this cluster would work?
http://www.carsystems.pl/tiguan-instrument-cluster-r-line-300km-h-gasoline,id143.html

Its a great price even with shipping to NA.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

echomatics said:


> Jonny do you know if this cluster would work?
> http://www.carsystems.pl/tiguan-instrument-cluster-r-line-300km-h-gasoline,id143.html
> 
> Its a great price even with shipping to NA.


I have only heard of problems with those clusters. I wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Hey, didn't know that the nav on the 510 is showing speed limits. Don't have that on our 315


Yeahhh the 510 is awesome.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> How it should have been from VW..


That's how I build my cars.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Yeahhh the 510 is awesome.


Yes...yes it is.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> That's how I build my cars.




No I-level?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> No I-level?


Might add it later.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Might add it later.


Yea it seems like more of a cool feature than useful one.

The cluster swap is so f*cking cool and unique but lets see this thing get bagged and Ko4'd already


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Yea it seems like more of a cool feature than useful one.
> 
> The cluster swap is so f*cking cool and unique but lets see this thing get bagged and Ko4'd already


Hahaha. Waiting for my buddies to be free to help me bag it now that I have the management. And as long as my DP gets here soon the KO4 will be done the weekend of March 2nd since I have to do some work travel before then. Then I need to get some of my OEM parts on and order wheels before SoWo.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

ZLEB said:


> No I-level?





johnnyR32 said:


> Might add it later.


Heard there's a lot of small issues with it at the moment.


----------



## VeeDubbinJetta91 (Aug 19, 2002)

vw_nc_dude said:


> Hey, didn't know that the nav on the 510 is showing speed limits. Don't have that on our 315


My 12 with the Rns-315 shows speed limits :thumbup:


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

VeeDubbinJetta91 said:


> My 12 with the Rns-315 shows speed limits :thumbup:


Me too (course, mine's a GTI), every once in a while it won't show the speed limit on side streets - but for the majority of the time it shows the speed limits on all streets, sometimes even neighborhood streets. :thumbup: :beer:


Waiting for ic: of the 02 Tiggy!! :wave:

Happy :heart: bump. ( :facepalm: ) :laugh::laugh:


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

VeeDubbinJetta91 said:


> My 12 with the Rns-315 shows speed limits :thumbup:


It sure does. Just discovered that there was a setting for that. Well, it is not too late for me after owning it for 1.5 years 

Sorry Johnny for this diversion. I will open a new thread about this setting.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Shipped my ECU to APR for the KO4 file to be loaded. Install as soon as I get that back.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Shipped my ECU to APR for the KO4 file to be loaded. Install as soon as I get that back.


:beer:


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

ermahgerd!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

shankys_14 said:


> :beer:


:thumbup:



b.schulz said:


> ermahgerd!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

Where this is going, I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

TornadoR32 said:


> Where this is going, I like it. :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

TornadoR32 said:


> Where this is going, I like it. :thumbup:





ZLEB said:


> :thumbup:


:wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ECU came back from APR loaded with the KO4 files. Should have my cluster back today after having the faces from the stock cluster transferred to my color cluster. KO4 install this weekend. :beer:


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

Put the bags on please


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

joeydee said:


> Put the bags on please


2 more weeks.


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> 2 more weeks.


eace:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

TornadoR32 said:


> eace:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> ECU came back from APR loaded with the KO4 files. Should have my cluster back today after having the faces from the stock cluster transferred to my color cluster. KO4 install this weekend. :beer:


Was the colour cluster in KPH?


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Hey dude who's doing the elevel install?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Was the colour cluster in KPH?


No it was MPH but the faces were slightly different than stock and the speedo went to 200MPH which is incorrect.



shankys_14 said:


> Hey dude who's doing the elevel install?


Me and 2 of my buddies.


----------



## FloridaTiguan (Jan 4, 2013)

:heart::heart: That thing looks amazing! Both are outstanding


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

FloridaTiguan said:


> :heart::heart: That thing looks amazing! Both are outstanding


Thanks man. :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

APR KO4 kit and Techtonics Downpipe were installed yesterday. Everything fit great and and the car felt great......until it his 6,000 RPM and fell on it's face. Misfires in cylinders 2 and 3. After some research it seems this issue has been seen on some GLI's, CC's and now the Tiguan. Apparently the valve springs are weak so I will be replacing them so I can drive the car as I planned without de-tuning it.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Pics of the downpipe installed on the Tiguan.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Pics of the downpipe installed on the Tiguan.
> 
> 
> Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr
> ...



:beer::thumbup:


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

give us a video after the valves are replaced!


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> APR KO4 kit and Techtonics Downpipe were installed yesterday. Everything fit great and and the car felt great......until it his 6,000 RPM and fell on it's face. Misfires in cylinders 2 and 3. After some research it seems this issue has been seen on some GLI's, CC's and now the Tiguan. Apparently the valve springs are weak so I will be replacing them so I can drive the car as I planned without de-tuning it.


The first I seen someone mention this about the Tiguan. I know there are some on this board with the K04 and the Techtonics downpipe, or a combination, that have yet to mention that. I wonder if they had the same issue? Anyways, the Tiguan looks great. Keep up the great mods :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JAYDUB26 said:


> :beer::thumbup:


:thumbup:



CULVER said:


> give us a video after the valves are replaced!


Definitely.



veedub64 said:


> The first I seen someone mention this about the Tiguan. I know there are some on this board with the K04 and the Techtonics downpipe, or a combination, that have yet to mention that. I wonder if they had the same issue? Anyways, the Tiguan looks great. Keep up the great mods :thumbup:


Thanks man. Yeah maybe it's a 2013 thing. I'm going to run some logs and make sure it's actually the springs before I spend the money to replace them.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

While I work out the issue with the high RPM misfires, I will be doing the suspension on the car this weekend.


----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

Very nice build! I wish I had the funds to do this sort of things to my wifes tiggy... 

On another note, are you looking to do different wheels once its on air? I would be a customer looking to buy the Savannahs if you want to sell. Just sayin!:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Neil patrick harris said:


> Very nice build! I wish I had the funds to do this sort of things to my wifes tiggy...
> 
> On another note, are you looking to do different wheels once its on air? I would be a customer looking to buy the Savannahs if you want to sell. Just sayin!:thumbup:


Thanks. I am getting new wheels but I'll be keeping the Savannahs for winter and for when I get rid of the car in a year.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Thanks. I am getting new wheels but I'll be keeping the Savannahs for winter and for when I get rid of the car in a year.


Your putting several thousand dollars into a car you will be getting rid of in 12 months, ballar!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

veedub64 said:


> Your putting several thousand dollars into a car you will be getting rid of in 12 months, ballar!!!! :thumbup:


I get bored fast. I had my Golf R for 8 months and my GTI before that for a little over a year.


----------



## fountainauto (Jan 4, 2010)

veedub64 said:


> The first I seen someone mention this about the Tiguan. I know there are some on this board with the K04 and the Techtonics downpipe, or a combination, that have yet to mention that. I wonder if they had the same issue? Anyways, the Tiguan looks great. Keep up the great mods :thumbup:


I have a 2013 with APR KO4 and 42DD, first couple of times I drove it after the install I got high RPM missfires but it seems to have stopped??? Been driving on it for about 3 months now with no problems?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

fountainauto said:


> I have a 2013 with APR KO4 and 42DD, first couple of times I drove it after the install I got high RPM missfires but it seems to have stopped??? Been driving on it for about 3 months now with no problems?


hmmmm maybe I should put it back in 93 and keep driving it.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

my understaning is that the ecu needs somewhere around 50 miles to adapt. could be wrong, but its what ive been told.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> my understaning is that the ecu needs somewhere around 50 miles to adapt. could be wrong, but its what ive been told.


I'm going to put it in 93 and drive it to work one day since that's 100 miles round trip....see if it makes a difference for me.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> I'm going to put it in 93 and drive it to work one day since that's 100 miles round trip....see if it makes a difference for me.


:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> :thumbup:


Pretty sure I'll be getting the springs done though.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

at least you know you can drop it without any issues.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> at least you know you can drop it with any issues.


What?


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

I just looked at the K04 kit on APR's website, 93oct @ 366HP? Is that right? Going to make for a pretty peppy Tiguan, haha. Can't wait to see this thing. :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> I just looked at the K04 kit on APR's website, 93oct @ 366HP? Is that right? Going to make for a pretty peppy Tiguan, haha. Can't wait to see this thing. :thumbup:


Yeah 366 crank. Going to be awesome.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> at least you know you can drop it without any issues.


half asleep tapatalk edit.. my bad bro


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> half asleep tapatalk edit.. my bad bro


Still. What?


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

I think you two are talking about different springs


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> I think you two are talking about different springs


I think you're right.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

i was trying to say... with as many cars as you've bagged, at least you wont run into any issues doing that. unless something unexpected pops up. :-/


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> i was trying to say... with as many cars as you've bagged, at least you wont run into any issues doing that. unless something unexpected pops up. :-/


I've never installed e-Level so you may be speaking too soon.


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> something unexpected pops up. :-/


Every time I check back on this guys threads... Oh the nutswinging! nice goin with the turbo so far keep up the good work dude.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

long island sound said:


> Every time I check back on this guys threads... Oh the nutswinging! nice goin with the turbo so far keep up the good work dude.


not nut swinging, Johns a good dude, answered and helped me out alot when i first got my mkvi. Everyone has there own opinion. Though im not a fan of bags and fancy wheels, his cars are modded tastefully and i can respect the time and $$$ invested.


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> not nut swinging, Johns a good dude, answered and helped me out alot when i first got my mkvi. Everyone has there own opinion. Though im not a fan of bags and fancy wheels, his cars are modded tastefully and i can respect the time and $$$ invested.


Totally misinterpreted the sarcasm bro I look to this guy for for OEM+ inspiration all the time. I have nothing but respect. I followed the mk6 GTI, 337, R, R32, and tig threads. Anxious to see how issues are sorted out with the new turbo application. Anxious to see tig on air. Kudos


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

long island sound said:


> nice goin with the turbo so far keep up the good work dude.


Thanks man. 



GlfSprtCT1 said:


> Everyone has there own opinion. Though im not a fan of bags and fancy wheels, his cars are modded tastefully and i can respect the time and $$$ invested.




:thumbup: :beer:



long island sound said:


> Totally misinterpreted the sarcasm bro I look to this guy for for OEM+ inspiration all the time. I have nothing but respect. I followed the mk6 GTI, 337, R, R32, and tig threads. Anxious to see how issues are sorted out with the new turbo application. Anxious to see tig on air. Kudos


:thumbup:


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

3 days till you can hit buttons again to make yo ass go up down up down down up downnnnn:beer::laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JAYDUB26 said:


> 3 days till you can hit buttons again to make yo ass go up down up down down up downnnnn:beer::laugh:


can't wait


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

JAYDUB26 said:


> 3 days till you can hit buttons again to make yo ass go up down up down down up downnnnn:beer::laugh:


It's up, down, up, down, A, B, Select, Start :thumbup:


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

veedub64 said:


> It's up, down, up, down, A, B, Select, Start :thumbup:


I think thats actually the cheat code for unlimited boost.


----------



## bravo_ (Jan 24, 2013)

fountainauto said:


> I have a 2013 with APR KO4 and 42DD, first couple of times I drove it after the install I got high RPM missfires but it seems to have stopped??? Been driving on it for about 3 months now with no problems?


Same thing happened with my ride. 2013 tigi with K04 turbo, TT downpipe, charge & discharge pipe. I was throwing CEL's for the first few miles, then it just settled down.... But I'm only running the 91 octane tune.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

bravo_ said:


> Same thing happened with my ride. 2013 tigi with K04 turbo, TT downpipe, charge & discharge pipe. I was throwing CEL's for the first few miles, then it just settled down.... But I'm only running the 91 octane tune.


My car acted the same way in 91 and 93. Going to drive it in 93 for awhile and see if it adapts.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> My car acted the same way in 91 and 93. Going to drive it in 93 for awhile and see if it adapts.


Good Luck!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Been running the car with the KO4 tune for a couple hundred miles now and it feels great.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Been running the car with the KO4 tune for a couple hundred miles now and it feels great.


No more misfires?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Been running the car with the KO4 tune for a couple hundred miles now and it feels great.


Sweet, i was just thinking the other day that it might be worth trying a less restrictive down pipe to lessen exhaust pressure before replacing the valve springs. Glad to hear its running well now


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

there's some very exciting things being posted on instagram right now


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

CULVER said:


> there's some very exciting things being posted on instagram right now


Yes there are


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

ZLEB said:


> Yes there are


not fair


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

Instaslammed?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

b.schulz said:


> not fair


? As far as what /


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

ZLEB said:


> ? As far as what /


being able to see the instagram posts of course. or so it sounds.


----------



## Alive By time (Feb 2, 2006)

its not like there is a secret password. lol


----------



## Neil patrick harris (Oct 2, 2009)

how about a username that we can follow?


----------



## jcurotto23 (Jul 29, 2012)

Vwdork on Instagram to see the bagged pics


Tapatalk because school is for fools


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

shankys_14 said:


> No more misfires?


Still there.



ZLEB said:


> Sweet, i was just thinking the other day that it might be worth trying a less restrictive down pipe to lessen exhaust pressure before replacing the valve springs. Glad to hear its running well now


It's actually still misfiring. But it's fun when it doesn't haha.



CULVER said:


> there's some very exciting things being posted on instagram right now


:beer: :thumbup:



ZLEB said:


> Yes there are


:thumbup:



long island sound said:


> Instaslammed?


Indeed.



b.schulz said:


> being able to see the instagram posts of course. or so it sounds.


Posted pics below. If you have instagram my name on there is @vwdork :beer:



Alive By time said:


> its not like there is a secret password. lol


yes there is.



Neil patrick harris said:


> how about a username that we can follow?


@vwdork



jcurotto23 said:


> Vwdork on Instagram to see the bagged pics


:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

And a real pic by my friend Bob.


Bagged Tiguan by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Whats holding up the fronts?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Andy P said:


> Whats holding up the fronts?


tires are too big all around and I needed a spacer up front so the tire would clear the bottom of the bag. oredering smaller tires and removing the spacers and it should go down nice and low.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> tires are too big all around and I needed a spacer up front so the tire would clear the bottom of the bag. oredering smaller tires and removing the spacers and it should go down nice and low.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> And a real pic by my friend Bob.
> 
> 
> Bagged Tiguan by BobAy photography, on Flickr


 Looks great! Worth the wait. Nice to see another lower Tig.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

looking good:thumbup:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Notched already?


----------



## Fnord (Jan 15, 2013)

johnnyR32 said:


> @vwdork


Coincidentally, I just started following you on Instagram a couple of days ago. Nice photos! :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Notched already?


Nope. Waiting to see how it sits when it's not on the tires. Right now it's level haha.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Fnord said:


> Coincidentally, I just started following you on Instagram a couple of days ago. Nice photos! :beer:


Thanks man. :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

echomatics said:


> Looks great! Worth the wait. Nice to see another lower Tig.


Thanks. Not low enough yet but it should be soon.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> looking good:thumbup:


Thank you sir.


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Nope. Waiting to see how it sits when it's not on the tires. Right now it's level haha.


If your going with 20's it might not be necessary. I had swoops do the notch two months before my install. I was a little upset that i "ruined" the car so early but it worked out.


----------



## FlyRide337 (Apr 26, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> And a real pic by my friend Bob.
> 
> 
> Bagged Tiguan by BobAy photography, on Flickr


Looks dope! Can't wait to see what else you have planned.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> If your going with 20's it might not be necessary. I had swoops do the notch two months before my install. I was a little upset that i "ruined" the car so early but it worked out.


Want it to sit right on stock wheels too though.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

FlyRide337 said:


> Looks dope! Can't wait to see what else you have planned.


Thanks man!


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

Hey buddy. Just wanted to say the guan looks great. Bags and all the oem+ goodies look amazing. Keep up the good work.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

TornadoR32 said:


> Hey buddy. Just wanted to say the guan looks great. Bags and all the oem+ goodies look amazing. Keep up the good work.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Finally. Can't wait to see it in person at SoWo. :wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

dubb34r said:


> Finally. Can't wait to see it in person at SoWo. :wave:


Yeah I know...took much longer than expected to find time to do it. Should be much lower at SoWo. :thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Bravo!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Bravo!


Thanks buddy. :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Another photo by Bob :thumbup:


Guan Garage by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Thanks buddy. :beer:


May have missed it, but what size tires are you planning and is a notch needed on the Tiguan?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> May have missed it, but what size tires are you planning and is a notch needed on the Tiguan?


Probably a 235/35 on the stock wheels. I know people notch them so I guess I'll see how it sits when the tires aren't in the way.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> Probably a 235/35 on the stock wheels. I know people notch them so I guess I'll see how it sits when the tires aren't in the way.


Those 20mm will make a massive difference. Can't wait. As always man, proper and am not disappointed.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Those 20mm will make a massive difference. Can't wait. As always man, proper and am not disappointed.


It should, it's the same size Zeb had on his black Guan that was on Savannah's. And thank you again kind sir. :beer:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> It should, it's the same size Zeb had on his black Guan that was on Savannah's. And thank you again kind sir. :beer:


Any time! I have to start making decisions about what to do with the GLI...so I'm thinking that Passat we talked about may happen.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

KIDVersion 1 said:


> Any time! I have to start making decisions about what to do with the GLI...so I'm thinking that Passat we talked about may happen.


Would be awesome.


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

Neil patrick harris said:


> how about a username that we can follow?


exactly my point, thanks...

got it now, thanks Johnny.

cars looking really good! :thumbup: love the garage pic


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

b.schulz said:


> exactly my point, thanks...
> 
> got it now, thanks Johnny.
> 
> cars looking really good! :thumbup: love the garage pic


:thumbup: Thanks man. Yeah me too....my buddy Bob takes some cool pics. :beer:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> my buddy Bob takes some cool pics. :beer:


Bobislegit?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

shankys_14 said:


> Bobislegit?


#bobislegit :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Update*

After bagging the car I realized the stock 255/40's on the 19" Savannah's were way to big. Then after trying a set of my 18" HRE wheels from my previous car, I also realized the BagYard front struts I swapped from the Golf R didn't go as low on the Tiguan. So I ordered a set of 235/35/19 Toyo Proxes 4 and a set of AirLift Performance front stuts. The car should be sitting perfect soon. :beer:


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

What a pain in the ass.. I'm sure you're saving some future Tiguan owners a bunch of hassle by sharing this information though :thumbup: Will be sweet when it all comes together :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> *Update* Then after trying a set of my 18" HRE wheels from my previous car


prove it


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> prove it





Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

You know what I want, and its not those...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> You know what I want, and its not those...


I don't have those yet. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Installed R8 coil packs today and re attached a hose that was causing a huge vacuum leak. :beer:


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

Rear bags are fine? Or will those need to be swaps as well?


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Installed R8 coil packs today and re attached a hose that was causing a huge vacuum leak. :beer:


Misfires fixed?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

shankys_14 said:


> Rear bags are fine? Or will those need to be swaps as well?


Don't know yet. BagYard rears go low though.



ZLEB said:


> Misfires fixed?


Don't know yet. Didn't drive it but I doubt it. Working on getting the springs swapped.


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

:wave::heart:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Zach! said:


> :wave::heart:


 Hey buddy :wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Few instagram pics I've take the past couple days. New tires arrived so the HRE's from my R will be coming off. 

 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr 
 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr 
 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr 
 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr 
 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## ForkEm (Oct 7, 2005)

Coming along very nicely, I'll keep following your progress on Instagram. +1 for your love of Leinenkugels too :beer:


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

Did you ever do the black headliner?


----------



## BORA RSI (Oct 19, 2001)

Any plans for color matching the plasric trim around the fenders and bottom doors/side skirts. Looks great so far tho. :thumbup:


----------



## BullyDog Racing (Mar 18, 2013)

Beautiful! 

Only thing I'd say against it is that it is automatic. 

WTF! VW let us be able to buy a Highline with 4Motion AND a 6 speed manual!!! 

Sorry, just my opinion.


----------



## BullyDog Racing (Mar 18, 2013)

And I'm not a troll...just joined last night and will be picking up our 2013 Tiguan Comfortline Sport PKG AND a 6 SP manual on Wednesday. 

OK, let the insults begin...


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

BullyDog Racing said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Only thing I'd say against it is that it is automatic.
> 
> ...


 They sell those! To the rest of the world :banghead:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Any pics of how you mounted the tank and compressor?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Blaqkbunny said:


> Coming along very nicely, I'll keep following your progress on Instagram. +1 for your love of Leinenkugels too :beer:


 Thanks :thumbup: 



gima said:


> Did you ever do the black headliner?


 Not complete yet. 



BORA RSI said:


> Any plans for color matching the plasric trim around the fenders and bottom doors/side skirts. Looks great so far tho. :thumbup:


 I've thought about it. 



BullyDog Racing said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Only thing I'd say against it is that it is automatic.
> 
> ...





BullyDog Racing said:


> And I'm not a troll...just joined last night and will be picking up our 2013 Tiguan Comfortline Sport PKG AND a 6 SP manual on Wednesday.
> 
> OK, let the insults begin...


 It's ok. I honestly wouldn't want a Tiguan with a manual but I would have loved DSG. 



98DUB said:


>


 :beer: 



ZLEB said:


> They sell those! To the rest of the world :banghead:


 This. 



BIG EYE said:


> Any pics of how you mounted the tank and compressor?


 Not yet. It's not in it's permanent location.


----------



## BullyDog Racing (Mar 18, 2013)

Not around my neck of the woods! 

The HL Raceline 4Motion 6 SP manual would be the best...now add a 4.2L!!


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

Johnny, 
Any chance you can pm me the part numbers for the pedal set including footrest? 
Thanks


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

AsianDude said:


> Johnny,
> Any chance you can pm me the part numbers for the pedal set including footrest?
> Thanks


 I have an extra set for sale.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

johnnyR32 said:


> I have an extra set for sale.


 Pm me details please... 
How did you end up with an extra set?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

AsianDude said:


> Pm me details please...
> How did you end up with an extra set?


 I'll PM you on a bit trying to get home from Colorado haha. I bought a set that took forever to show up so I ordered another set and then the first was delivered.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

is the accel unit a whole unit or just the front cover? 
thanks


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

AsianDude said:


> is the accel unit a whole unit or just the front cover?
> thanks


 it's a full replacement. and it's for the Tiguan so it fits perfect.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

Nice steering wheel :thumbup:


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

johnnyR32 said:


> it's a full replacement. and it's for the Tiguan so it fits perfect.


 PM me what you want for it shipped to TX77459 
Thanks


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

New tires are on. 

 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr 
 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr 
 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

AsianDude said:


> PM me what you want for it shipped to TX77459
> Thanks


 PM you tomorrow man. Been up since 3am Tuesday morning.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

looks sick man :thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

:wave: 

Looks perfect.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks good. It will look perfect when he gets the Airlift Performance installed up front and notched. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

veedub64 said:


> Looks good. It will look perfect when he gets the Airlift Performance installed up front and notched. :thumbup::thumbup:


 😎


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> looks sick man :thumbup:


 Thanks man. 



KIDVersion 1 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Looks perfect.


 Thanks buddy. 



veedub64 said:


> Looks good. It will look perfect when he gets the Airlift Performance installed up front and notched. :thumbup::thumbup:


 Indeed. Should have them next week.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Looks good! What size tires did you go with? 235/35? Did you need to recalibrate the speedo, or just deal with it? 





veedub64 said:


> Looks good. It will look perfect when he gets the Airlift Performance installed up front and notched. :thumbup::thumbup:


 What is the Airlift performance?


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

BIG EYE said:


> Looks good! What size tires did you go with? 235/35? Did you need to recalibrate the speedo, or just deal with it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's the new Air Lift Performance Series struts that come with shorter sway bar end links and Integrated camber plates.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Jon, 

How many check values are you running, one for each bag? Also, do you plan on getting more than one water tap?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> Looks good! What size tires did you go with? 235/35? Did you need to recalibrate the speedo, or just deal with it?
> 
> What is the Airlift performance?


 Yep 235/35 and no re calibration. 



veedub64 said:


> It's the new Air Lift Performance Series struts that come with shorter sway bar end links and Integrated camber plates.


 This. 



veedub64 said:


> Jon,
> 
> How many check values are you running, one for each bag? Also, do you plan on getting more than one water tap?


 John* haha. Only need one trap per compressor so I'm only running one.


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

anyone make an exhaust for the guan yet?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

TornadoR32 said:


> anyone make an exhaust for the guan yet?


 yeah they make them. just don't know if I want one.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Any pics at your daily ride height?


----------



## Zach! (Jan 8, 2010)

So sick


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> John* haha. Only need one trap per compressor so I'm only running one.


 My bad. So do you run your Compressor -> Trap -> Tank -> Manifold or Compressor -> Tank -> Trap -> Manifold? 

I also noticed from your first page you won't be replacing your stock control arms to achieve the max drop in the rear, is that something you will add later or not going to bother with?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> Any pics at your daily ride height?


no but I'll get some.



Zach! said:


> So sick


thanks pal.



veedub64 said:


> My bad. So do you run your Compressor -> Trap -> Tank -> Manifold or Compressor -> Tank -> Trap -> Manifold?
> 
> I also noticed from your first page you won't be replacing your stock control arms to achieve the max drop in the rear, is that something you will add later or not going to bother with?


trap goes between the compressor and tank.

not going to bother.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> no but I'll get some.


:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> :thumbup:


when the rain and snow stops I'll grab them.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

My brother came to visit yesterday. :laugh:


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

So when's your brother bagging his?:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> So when's your brother bagging his?:thumbup:


His is a lease. But we might still bag it haha.


----------



## MikeinNJ (May 9, 2007)

Where did you source that R-Line steering wheel? I'm going nuts trying to find one that will ship to the US.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ordered a set of NGK plugs for the Tiguan. The last few times I drove the car the misfire issue didn't occur but it was recomended to swap plugs to avoid any more occurances.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> Ordered a set of NGK plugs for the Tiguan. The last few times I drove the car the misfire issue didn't occur but it was recomended to swap plugs to avoid any more occurances.


:thumbup:



[email protected] said:


> :wave:


eace:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> :wave:


:beer:



98DUB said:


> :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## theruler297 (May 15, 2007)

Quick question since im considering a Tig.
How did you overcome the crappy transmission shifting and throttle response on the automatic tranny? I test drove one yesterday and it left me wanting a lot more.... Unless your software changed that.

Any input you have would be great, because I love the sunroof but not having a manual vs the laggy auto tranny is tossing me back and forth 

Rhys


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

theruler297 said:


> Quick question since im considering a Tig.
> How did you overcome the crappy transmission shifting and throttle response on the automatic tranny? I test drove one yesterday and it left me wanting a lot more.... Unless your software changed that.
> 
> Any input you have would be great, because I love the sunroof but not having a manual vs the laggy auto tranny is tossing me back and forth
> ...


I upgraded the turbo in my Tiguan with the APR KO4 kit and it's a completely different truck. Personally even if the SEL with all the bells and whistles was offered in manual I would have still went with the automatic.


----------



## FlorimVW (Jul 6, 2012)

Can you post a video of the truck with the APR KO4 kit?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

12Tiguan said:


> Can you post a video of the truck with the APR KO4 kit?


Haven't made one yet but I plan on it.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> I upgraded the turbo in my Tiguan with the APR KO4 kit and it's a completely different truck. Personally even if the SEL with all the bells and whistles was offered in manual I would have still went with the automatic.


It's a shame they don't offer them in DSG here..


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> It's a shame they don't offer them in DSG here..


Yeah DSG would have been awesome but oh well.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

drove the racetruck to work today. 


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Where is your control panel mounted?


----------



## cooltiguan11 (Jul 29, 2011)

Did installing the R-Line steering wheel also require installing a new control module or were you able to use the existing control module?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> Where is your control panel mounted?


Not mounted I have extra wire pulled so I can move it around.



cooltiguan11 said:


> Did installing the R-Line steering wheel also require installing a new control module or were you able to use the existing control module?


Didn't need anything since I already had a MFSW.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> Not mounted I have extra wire pulled so I can move it around.
> 
> 
> 
> \


Where does it come into the Tig? From under the dash, center console etc.?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> Where does it come into the Tig? From under the dash, center console etc.?


right now it comes in near the dead pedal. I'll be moving it to the center though.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

:thumbup: :beer:

always looking good man!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

CULVER said:


> :thumbup: :beer:
> 
> always looking good man!


Thank you sir. :beer:


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Did you have to purchase a Techtonics extension pipe to use with the OEM factory exhaust?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

veedub64 said:


> Did you have to purchase a Techtonics extension pipe to use with the OEM factory exhaust?


nope it works with the factory cat back and clamp.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

a new real pic from my buddy.


Guan Roller by BobAy photography, on Flickr


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

That's a nice rolling height! Looking proper! :thumbup:


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

Perfect height indeed. 

I envy the fishbowl look.. I'd die down here in the summer though, hell I'm dying with 30% - was used to 5..


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> Perfect height indeed.
> 
> I envy the fishbowl look.. I'd die down here in the summer though, hell I'm dying with 30% - was used to 5..


Not fish bowl at all. Factory tint. First car I've ever had with tint......I hate tint.


----------



## BullyDog Racing (Mar 18, 2013)

I gotta say that you have done some fantastic work with your vehicles...you are a master.

I'd like to ask you about the bags on your Tiguan; how does it affect your ride?

We just got a Tig on Saturday and love the ride; tomorrow, hopefully, our 19" Savannah rims will be in and mounted. From your experience, will going to the Savannahs stiffen up the ride of the Tiguan?

The reason I ask about the ride a bagged suspension is that our other ride is a 2012 Mazdaspeed 3 with 18" rims and the ride is super stiff to the point of being harsh.

Do you think that going to an air ride suspension help soften the harsh ride of the Mazdaspeed 3?

Any guidance or response would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BullyDog Racing said:


> I gotta say that you have done some fantastic work with your vehicles...you are a master.
> 
> I'd like to ask you about the bags on your Tiguan; how does it affect your ride?
> 
> ...


Thanks man. The ride is a bit harsher than stock with the bags but I think it rides great. I've only ever driven a Tiguan on Savannah's since my car came with them but again I think it rides great even with the 235/35's I put on them.


----------



## BullyDog Racing (Mar 18, 2013)

Thank you for your feedback.

I'm hoping the upsized rims won't stiffen up the ride too much or my wife will kick my a&& for switching rims on her (well actually my) Tiguan. She actually has the Mazdaspeed 3 but hates the harsh ride so we had to swap vehicles.

Thanks again.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

I find the 19s a little hard. I had the 18s on my last Tiguan, the 19s on this one, and I definitely can tell the difference. Someone said the SELs get a stiffer suspension, but I haven't found any evidence of that, so YMMV.


----------



## BullyDog Racing (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks gilesrulz for your input as well.

If the wife starts to complain about the 19" rims on the Tig, I'll let her drive the 'Speed 3 for a bit...she'll have nothing to complain about the Tig after that!

My apologies johnnyR32, I don't mean to derail your thread, just a new Tig owner seeking advise.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BullyDog Racing said:


> Thanks gilesrulz for your input as well.
> 
> If the wife starts to complain about the 19" rims on the Tig, I'll let her drive the 'Speed 3 for a bit...she'll have nothing to complain about the Tig after that!
> 
> My apologies johnnyR32, I don't mean to derail your thread, just a new Tig owner seeking advise.


not a problem. I'm sure the 19's are going to be a bit stiffer than the 18's but I don't think she'll have any complaints.


----------



## BullyDog Racing (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks again, I guess I'll find out tonight!

Arrrgghh! I must spell check...please note I meant advice not advise!

While I'm posting, I have another question if you please don't mind johnnyR32.

I know you've done quite a bit of work to your Tiguan, do you have any suggestions to get more sound from under the Tiguan's hood at idle?

I'm used to the growl of the recently departed Dodge Ram, and have noticed both the Mazdaspeed 3 and the Tiguan are very quiet at idle.

I hope this doesn't sound too dorky or anything...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BullyDog Racing said:


> Thanks again, I guess I'll find out tonight!
> 
> Arrrgghh! I must spell check...please note I meant advice not advise!
> 
> ...


Maybe an intake. I like that the car is quiet which is why I didn't do a full exahaust and I only have a K&N drop in filter.


----------



## BullyDog Racing (Mar 18, 2013)

No a&& kicking tonight; rims are wife approved.

Thanks again johnnyR32; sounds like I need an intake.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BullyDog Racing said:


> No a&& kicking tonight; rims are wife approved.
> 
> Thanks again johnnyR32; sounds like I need an intake.


:thumbup:


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

theruler297 said:


> Quick question since im considering a Tig.
> How did you overcome the crappy transmission shifting and throttle response on the automatic tranny? I test drove one yesterday and it left me wanting a lot more.... Unless your software changed that.
> 
> Any input you have would be great, because I love the sunroof but not having a manual vs the laggy auto tranny is tossing me back and forth
> ...


What did you drive? A 2012? If yes, you might have driven a vehicle which did not have the transmission software update. Our 2012 also had a very crappy shifting which went away once we had the software update.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

gilesrulz said:


> I find the 19s a little hard. I had the 18s on my last Tiguan, the 19s on this one, and I definitely can tell the difference. Someone said the SELs get a stiffer suspension, but I haven't found any evidence of that, so YMMV.


SEL's do come with sport suspension which is stiffer then the one in all lower trims. One also needs to use suspension limiters if switching to a 19" Savannahs. Check this thread out: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Wheels-for-2010-Tiguan-SE&highlight=savannah


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

drove it to work today.....I love this thing.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

:heart:

:thumbup:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> a new real pic from my buddy.
> 
> 
> Guan Roller by BobAy photography, on Flickr


Wow nice shot.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

barryf1fan said:


> :heart:
> 
> :thumbup:


:beer:



Preppy said:


> Wow nice shot.


yeah my buddy Bob is awesome with a camera.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr



Johnny's short bus. . . 




:laugh:

:wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

barryf1fan said:


> Johnny's short bus. . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

new rear bags and shocks came. install next week probably. :beer:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> new rear bags and shocks came. install next week probably. :beer:


Not knowing all that much about air suspension... how does raising and lowing the car several inches affect the alignment?

Do you align for an average height and deal with out of spec alignment settings when you're outside of the average?

For that matter... how does this work on factory equipped air suspended cars?

Also, does dropping your car really low wear the shocks out more quickly? Do you run high pressure gas shocks (e.g. bilsteins?).


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Not knowing all that much about air suspension... how does raising and lowing the car several inches affect the alignment?
> 
> Do you align for an average height and deal with out of spec alignment settings when you're outside of the average?
> 
> ...


Raising and lowering will affect camber for sure.

Typically, alignment is set at the normal ride height. (I have never had an alignment haha)

I currently run Bilstein rear shocks but I am switching to AirLift.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> Raising and lowering will affect camber for sure.


I know that when I lowered my last three cars... I completely threw out the front toe settings.

Went from this |--| to this /--\

The rear was never an issue until my MK5, and even then, there was little to adjust; camber, caster, toe all fairly static.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

Any pics of the trunk setup yet?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> Any pics of the trunk setup yet?


nope.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> nope.


alrighty then.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> alrighty then.


:laugh:

Everything is still sitting in there. I need to make a frame and clean it all up.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


Tiguan, Bukakke Edition.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Tiguan, Bukakke Edition.


----------



## batman25 (Dec 18, 2010)

Do you know the key to life?



johnnyR32 said:


> nope.


Have you found the lost city of Atlantis?



johnnyR32 said:


> nope.


Have located the fountain of youth?



johnnyR32 said:


> nope.





BIG EYE said:


> alrighty then.


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> nope.



Johnny is grumpy cat

http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/31150996.jpg


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

batman25 said:


> Do you know the key to life?
> 
> Have you found the lost city of Atlantis?
> 
> Have located the fountain of youth?


:laugh:



vwhipster said:


> Johnny is grumpy cat


:laugh:

didn't mean to be grumpy.....sorry BIG EYE. :beer:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No sweat! I should have my airlift setup this week and am trying to get some ideas for how to setup my trunk with still having access to most if not all the storage space for strollers and other oversized kid paraphernalia.... 

Your Tiguan is looking proper.. Whats next on the "to-do" list for this thing?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> No sweat! I should have my airlift setup this week and am trying to get some ideas for how to setup my trunk with still having access to most if not all the storage space for strollers and other oversized kid paraphernalia....
> 
> Your Tiguan is looking proper.. Whats next on the "to-do" list for this thing?


Yeah mine will be fully functional I just need to get it done. Don't have much left I can do. Wheels are being ordered as soon as my new debit card comes after being cancelled for fraud. And I'm in the process of getting one last OEM thing finished.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

.Av. said:


> :wave::wave:


Hey .Av. :wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

.Av. said:


> Not to be confused with Av. umpkin:


Definitely not the same guy.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

.Av. said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:


 :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DSC_0842 by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> DSC_0842 by vwdork, on Flickr


 For sale soon?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

TIGSEL said:


> For sale soon?


 If someone wanted to buy it I would sell it, but I'm trying to keep it longer than the 8 months I had my Golf R. Just passed the 4 month mark so at least 4 more to go. :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

.Av. said:


> Trade for golf r?


 trade your Golf R for an eos and then I'll trade you.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

.Av. said:


> Just wait it out for the mk7


 I am. And I really like the Tiguan but I want a new car again.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

.Av. said:


> How many miles on it?


 just hit 4,700


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

.Av. said:


> Damn what are you doing? Should have been traded in already.


 It's almost time. 4 months and 4,700 miles. The R lasted 9 months and 7,600 miles.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

.Av. said:


> well the golf r is a terrible car so i dont blame you


 I'm glad you agree.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

.Av. said:


> I like it a lot, would prefer a mkv r with a 6speed at this point. There's too much traffic down where I live to enjoy the power the golf R can handle. Even at stock, I rarely have enough room to get into boost :facepalm:


 take a road trip bro.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

.Av. said:


> Did last weekend, this was my view for 3 hours


 take a different road.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

.Av. said:


> I'll go south next time


 :laugh:


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

I think it's funny how there are 3 people in this thread that dislike the MK6 R and have owned or currently own one... I am however really liking the photos I've seen of the MK7.. hrm!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> I think it's funny how there are 3 people in this thread that dislike the MK6 R and have owned or currently own one... I am however really liking the photos I've seen of the MK7.. hrm!


 .Av. loves his....he just knows I wasn't happy with mine haha. 

Yeah I can't wait for the MKVII....my buddy already knows what to order for me when the time comes.


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

.Av. said:


> Time to upgrade from Vws since you don't seem happy for more than a while with Em


 like a b8 s4 maybe :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

.Av. said:


> Time to upgrade from Vws since you don't seem happy for more than a while with Em


 Not sure it would help. 



Boost Logic said:


> like a b8 s4 maybe :laugh:


 I would but it would be a big waste of money getting rid of it when I get bored. :laugh:


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> I would but it would be a big waste of money getting rid of it when I get bored. :laugh:


 
This is true, I'm sure the tig is wearing out its welcome already :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

.Av. said:


> Or a golf r


 good idea.


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

seriously though, are you planning to pick up a mk7?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Boost Logic said:


> seriously though, are you planning to pick up a mk7?


 yeah. my buddy is my sales guy and already knows what to order for me when the time comes haha.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

.Av. said:


> Loaded white mk7?


 loaded white 2-door manual. exactly what my MKVI was. :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

.Av. said:


> What about the mk7 golf r?


 after the GTI....then I can hate it and start this cycle all over again.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

.Av. said:


> The life of Johnny. The struggle.


 thanks for seeing that. it's tough.


----------



## Boost Logic (May 25, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> loaded white 2-door manual. exactly what my MKVI was. :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup: looking forward to following yet another OEM+ build thread sir.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice build, dude! Finally had a chance to read through a lot of it. 

I had a question on the OEM chrome piece for the tailgate. I have seen it in the VW catalog but not installed. Do you happen to have any pictures of it on your car?


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> after the GTI....then I can hate it and start this cycle all over again.


 Just make sure you hold into the R32 obviously


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Boost Logic said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: looking forward to following yet another OEM+ build thread sir.


 :thumbup: 



quattro40v said:


> Nice build, dude! Finally had a chance to read through a lot of it.
> 
> I had a question on the OEM chrome piece for the tailgate. I have seen it in the VW catalog but not installed. Do you happen to have any pictures of it on your car?


 Thanks man. Here's a rear pic. 

 
DSC_0841 by vwdork, on Flickr 



long island sound said:


> Just make sure you hold into the R32 obviously


 Yeah not selling another R32.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

quattro40v said:


> Nice build, dude! Finally had a chance to read through a lot of it.
> 
> I had a question on the OEM chrome piece for the tailgate. I have seen it in the VW catalog but not installed. Do you happen to have any pictures of it on your car?


 Take a look in my build thread for a close up pic.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> It's almost time. 4 months and 4,700 miles. The R lasted 9 months and 7,600 miles.


 Damn, are you an addict or money grow on tree in your back yard?  What do you do for a living? I'd **** a brick if I'd try go trough cars as often as you do :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

TIGSEL said:


> Damn, are you an addict or money grow on tree in your back yard?  What do you do for a living? I'd **** a brick if I'd try go trough cars as often as you do :laugh:


 I get bored fast. Going to try and keep this at last a year. We'll see... :laugh:


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

Page 2.. Can't be :sly: 

Did you ever get the kinks worked out of the k04 kit? Running good now?


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

TIGSEL said:


> Damn, are you an addict or money grow on tree in your back yard?  What do you do for a living? I'd **** a brick if I'd try go trough cars as often as you do :laugh:





johnnyR32 said:


> I get bored fast, *and have a money tree grove in my backyard*. *Doubt I'll* keep this at least a year. We'll see... :laugh:


 FTFY 

 

Tig looks, well, excellent. Pretty much as I expected. :beer:


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> DSC_0842 by vwdork, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0841 by vwdork, on Flickr


 In these pics, is your Tiguan aired out on stock LCA's and no notch?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

veedub64 said:


> In these pics, is your Tiguan aired out on stock LCA's and no notch?


 Yes. But my car is 4 motion. It's sitting on the axles in the rear and might have more room up front between axle and frame than a FWD Tiguan...though I'm not sure.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll find out soon as bagriders shipped my kit today.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Yes. But my car is 4 motion. It's sitting on the axles in the rear and might have more room up front between axle and frame than a FWD Tiguan...though I'm not sure.


 Your tiguan looks good though. How are the new performance fronts w/ shorter end links treating you, any clunking? Keep up the nice build.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

veedub64 said:


> Your tiguan looks good though. How are the new performance fronts w/ shorter end links treating you, any clunking? Keep up the nice build.


 They make noise every time I air up. Not sure what it is yet. Everything is tight and I've never had bags that made noise before.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> They make noise every time I air up. Not sure what it is yet. Everything is tight and I've never had bags that made noise before.


 That's odd. At least it doesn't make noises when driving. I get my setup installed on the 14th so I will see if I encounter the same noise.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

veedub64 said:


> That's odd. At least it doesn't make noises when driving. I get my setup installed on the 14th so I will see if I encounter the same noise.


 Yeah let me know if you do.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Moving the Tiguan and R32 to a new house...


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Moving the Tiguan and R32 to a new house...
> 
> 
> Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


Garage kept!!!!


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

Damn. Wanna hop into a time machine and go back to 2004 and make a purchase 

Did you get the K04 kit working 100% on the Tig?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

veedub64 said:


> Garage kept!!!!


Yeah man. R32 in the garage....bagged Tiguan in the driveway.



gima said:


> Damn. Wanna hop into a time machine and go back to 2004 and make a purchase
> 
> Did you get the K04 kit working 100% on the Tig?


I bought one new in 04 and it was awesome. Should have kept my first one but this one has less miles.

KO4 issues still not resolved. Options are to try a different tune or go ahead and have the valve springs done.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> KO4 issues still not resolved. Options are to try a different tune or go ahead and have the valve springs done.


Bleh, no one @ APR can tell you one way or the other? Seems like a gamble to pay for springs or a different tune and possibly not resolve the issue.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> Bleh, no one @ APR can tell you one way or the other? Seems like a gamble to pay for springs or a different tune and possibly not resolve the issue.


The springs have resolved the issue on APR tuned cars. But there are also cars with the weak springs rubbing competitors software with no issues. So I should have a resolution either way, just need to decide on a route.


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

Congrats on the new home! My performance fronts on the R make noise too btw.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

johnnyR32 said:


> The springs have resolved the issue on APR tuned cars. But there are also cars with the weak springs rubbing competitors software with no issues. So I should have a resolution either way, just need to decide on a route.


Good luck, still watching your build.. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## b.schulz (Jun 11, 2003)

congrats on the new house!


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Just a guess, but it could be the sway bar getting over extended and causes clunking. have you tried removing the sway bar just to see if the clunking goes away? do it making noise while driving or only airing up?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

veedub64 said:


> Just a guess, but it could be the sway bar getting over extended and causes clunking. have you tried removing the sway bar just to see if the clunking goes away? do it making noise while driving or only airing up?


Only airing up. I thought that too and am going to try disconnecting it to see.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

Congrats on the home! Cars are looking dope as always :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

long island sound said:


> Congrats on the new home! My performance fronts on the R make noise too btw.





b.schulz said:


> congrats on the new house!





vdubbin0. said:


> Congrats on the home! Cars are looking dope as always :thumbup:


thanks guys! :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

:wave: :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> :wave: :beer:


:wave:


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Moving the Tiguan and R32 to a new house...
> 
> 
> Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


What's going on with the 337?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JAYDUB26 said:


> What's going on with the 337?


Might sell it. Not sure yet.


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Might sell it. Not sure yet.


All for the 25th plans for it....😏


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JAYDUB26 said:


> All for the 25th plans for it....😏


Euro front, votex lip and new cluster are all on the way still haha.


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> Euro front, votex lip and new cluster are all on the way still haha.


VERY COOL!
Pics, links to products?

Thanks


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

echomatics said:


> VERY COOL!
> Pics, links to products?
> 
> Thanks


Haha not for the Tiguan. For my GTI 337.


----------



## veedub64 (Jul 29, 2010)

Are you running the check valve that come on the lender house of the viair compressor or a different type? If you are running the viair one, what are you experiences with it, holding up good?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

veedub64 said:


> Are you running the check valve that come on the lender house of the viair compressor or a different type? If you are running the viair one, what are you experiences with it, holding up good?


I've always run the one that comes with the pump. 3 cars on air and zero issues.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Got a huge box today. Something I've been waiting for for months. After owning 2 R32's, a MKVI GTI and a Golf R I got used to having a black headliner, so the gray liner in the Tiguan had to go. And now it's gone. Have a few more pieces to put in but I'm very happy with it.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

My other brother got a Tiguan also......2010 Wolfsburg. 


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

lol @ that box. looks good!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> lol @ that box. looks good!


It was so big haha. Thanks man.


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Got a huge box today. Something I've been waiting for for months. After owning 2 R32's, a MKVI GTI and a Golf R I got used to having a black headliner, so the gray liner in the Tiguan had to go. And now it's gone. Have a few more pieces to put in but I'm very happy with it.
> 
> 
> Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr
> ...




:beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JAYDUB26 said:


> :beer:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> Got a huge box today. Something I've been waiting for for months. After owning 2 R32's, a MKVI GTI and a Golf R I got used to having a black headliner, so the gray liner in the Tiguan had to go. And now it's gone. Have a few more pieces to put in but I'm very happy with it.


NICE - I miss my black headliner, so annoyed that the R line with black headliner debuted 6 months after I bought my highline.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> NICE - I miss my black headliner, so annoyed that the R line with black headliner debuted 6 months after I bought my highline.


Same here man. I knew I couldn't keep the gray. Started buying parts before I got the car just finally received the last piece. R-Line won't be in the US for awhile still so I have the only Tiguan here with a black headliner.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> Same here man. I knew I couldn't keep the gray. Started buying parts before I got the car just finally received the last piece. R-Line won't be in the US for awhile still so I have the only Tiguan here with a black headliner.


How was the install?

I haven't examined the shade mechanism...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> How was the install?
> 
> I haven't examined the shade mechanism...


The rear glass for the sunroof has to come out for the shade swap. Lots of parts have to be removed but overall it wasn't too bad.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> The rear glass for the sunroof has to come out for the shade swap. Lots of parts have to be removed but overall it wasn't too bad.


Oh also, do you make a lot of fufus in your car, or do you just really like black ice little tree air fresheners?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Oh also, do you make a lot of fufus in your car, or do you just really like black ice little tree air fresheners?


haha I put a new one in like every week...not to cover anything up though. actually still has a new car smell under all the black ice.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> haha I put a new one in like every week...not to cover anything up though. actually still has a new car smell under all the black ice.


How are you keeping your calipers rust free?

I just cleaned and painted mine black with foliatec.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> How are you keeping your calipers rust free?
> 
> I just cleaned and painted mine black with foliatec.


Car is only 5 months old so it just hasn't happened yet. Not doing anything special tho.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Put some more of the trim in today for the headliner swap...


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn the full black interior looks good :thumbup: I would love to get rid of the ugly beige headliner haha


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

vwhipster said:


> Damn the full black interior looks good :thumbup: I would love to get rid of the ugly beige headliner haha


thanks man. so glad I did the swap.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Updated my RNS-510 with Firmware Version 4366 and V6M Maps.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

Man, I love the black headliner.. :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DT EXP said:


> Man, I love the black headliner.. :thumbup:


Thanks man, me too. So glad I did it, going to get better pics of it this weekend.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

How difficult was it removing the headliner? I was told mine had to be removed if I ever wanted to remove the roof bars to allow the roof to be painted black.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Naresh said:


> How difficult was it removing the headliner? I was told mine had to be removed if I ever wanted to remove the roof bars to allow the roof to be painted black.


Not that hard. You need to remove all the handles, visors, lights and the a,b,c pillars (which also requires removal of some lower panels).


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

:beer:


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> Updated my RNS-510 with Firmware Version 4366 and V6M Maps.


Worth the Benjis? What's the update do?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gilesrulz said:


> Worth the Benjis? What's the update do?


Just fixes some bugs. Haven't used it enough to know if it's worth it yet. I have the first Version E running it.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

Headliner looks Boss! :thumbup: :beer:

[I know no one says that anymore, but I'm old] :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

barryf1fan said:


> Headliner looks Boss! :thumbup: :beer:
> 
> [I know no one says that anymore, but I'm old] :laugh:


Thanks man. :thumbup: :beer:

:laugh:

Yeah I don't think anyone says that anymore.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

New steering wheel should be here soon. Getting bored so I think it's time to finally order my wheels or do something else to the car.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> New steering wheel should be here soon. Getting bored so I think it's time to finally order my wheels or do something else to the car.


sell it? prepare for mkvii? :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> sell it? prepare for mkvii? :beer:


maybe. 

also looking at a few pre-owned cars that would otherwise be out of my price range.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> maybe.
> 
> also looking at a few pre-owned cars that would otherwise be out of my price range.


 

wait... you have a price range??


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> wait... you have a price range??


:laugh:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> :laugh:


:beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Hoping my new wheel shows up soon. Also thinking of selling the car or parting it out.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> Hoping my new wheel shows up soon. Also thinking of selling the car or parting it out.


:thumbup:

What's your next car? opcorn:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Aren't you getting wheels? I saw this on Tumblr today...


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Wait a second.......... those wheels look familiar..... did I just inadvertently just find you on Tumblr?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Yeah that's my car. The HRE's were on while I had smaller tires put on the stock wheels.


----------



## SOFLA (Jun 26, 2009)

johnnyR32 said:


> Hoping my new wheel shows up soon. Also thinking of selling the car or parting it out.


 You are on crazy dude :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

SOFLA said:


> You are on crazy dude :laugh:


 keeping it a little longer.


----------



## vw_nc_dude (Jan 29, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> keeping it a little longer.


 Great decision! :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

New wheel came and I put it in. Very nice being able to shift with paddles with the KO4. 

 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr 
 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr 
 
Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

It's going to be an R-Line+ by the time you're done with it :laugh: :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> It's going to be an R-Line+ by the time you're done with it :laugh: :thumbup::thumbup:


 :laugh: 

I have all the R-Line parts except the ugly wheels, door molding and badges.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

drove my car for the first time since SoWo...........and installed a little something on my seats.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## tigatola (May 26, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> drove my car for the first time since SoWo...........and installed a little something on my seats.
> 
> 
> Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr
> ...


Was that plug and play, or did it have to be coded?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

tigatola said:


> Was that plug and play, or did it have to be coded?


They're just replacement covers. My car came with power seats.


----------



## tigatola (May 26, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> They're just replacement covers. My car came with power seats.


Nice. Love the Tig- all the additions have been tasteful...if I was rich/famous I would clone it .


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

tigatola said:


> Nice. Love the Tig- all the additions have been tasteful...if I was rich/famous I would clone it .


haha thanks! :beer:


----------



## snoop832 (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi John,
Nice job!!! The steering wheel, where did you get it? Have a part number and if you don't mind what did it run for... Did you have to enable the paddle shifter in Vag-Com?

BTW I left you a comment on my Tiguan thread but I didn't get a response.... Take a look when you have a chance.
Thanks A


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

snoop832 said:


> Hi John,
> Nice job!!! The steering wheel, where did you get it? Have a part number and if you don't mind what did it run for... Did you have to enable the paddle shifter in Vag-Com?
> 
> BTW I left you a comment on my Tiguan thread but I didn't get a response.... Take a look when you have a chance.
> Thanks A


Thanks. The wheel was about $950 with the air bag but the place no longer has them. Yes, I just had to enable the feature in Vag-Com. I'll go check out your thread. :thumbup:


----------



## chris topher (May 21, 2013)

Great stuff, man :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

chris topher said:


> Great stuff, man :beer:


Thanks :beer:


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

Went for a ride in the guan on Friday. Thing is legit. :thumbup:


@vwdork @thebestbobever by JonStuver, on Flickr


----------



## questnap (Apr 4, 2012)

May I know where you purchased those power adjustment covers?

Beautiful Tiguan!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

questnap said:


> May I know where you purchased those power adjustment covers?
> 
> Beautiful Tiguan!


Nope


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

There are a few more bagged Tiguans rolling around on Tumblr  


















Do they technically qualify for OG status? :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DUTCHswift said:


> There are a few more bagged Tiguans rolling around on Tumblr
> 
> Do they technically qualify for OG status? :laugh:


And there were others before them.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Been driving the car a lot lately......very happy with how it's coming along.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

:beer: :heart: bro


----------



## echomatics (Oct 19, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> Been driving the car a lot lately......very happy with how it's coming along.
> 
> 
> Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr
> ...


looking good!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> :beer: :heart: bro





echomatics said:


> looking good!


thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> thanks guys :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Also added an OEM hatch spoiler from the Tiguan R-Line.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr

Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Just came in here, to tell you that other people have bagged Tiguans.










And...that hatch spoiler is bangin'.

:wave:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

VR_Kraut said:


> Just came in here, to tell you that other people have bagged Tiguans.


dont matter car will be gone in a few months anyway


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Andy P said:


> dont matter car will be gone in a few months anyway


Haha. Rumor has it, Panamera is next.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

VR_Kraut said:


> Just came in here, to tell you that other people have bagged Tiguans.
> 
> And...that hatch spoiler is bangin'.
> 
> :wave:


oh.

and thanks!



Andy P said:


> dont matter car will be gone in a few months anyway


true.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Johnny, how does that OEM roof spoiler attach? Glue or 3M tape?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

quattro40v said:


> Johnny, how does that OEM roof spoiler attach? Glue or 3M tape?


Both, it comes with 3M tape but you need to apply adhesive for a strong mount. You also need to sand the surface before applying the glue for a proper bond. I was a little scared to take a scotch brite pad to my 5 month old car but it came out great.


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks man. It looks very good!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

quattro40v said:


> Thanks man. It looks very good!


Thanks. :beer:


----------



## vr6_boyee (Apr 6, 2000)

nice spoiler! where did you get it from? Dealer?


----------



## tigatola (May 26, 2010)

Any insight for those of us wanting to get those same chrome fog light bezels you run on your ride?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...R-Line-fog-light-rings...where-can-I-get-them


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Ordered an Optical Parking System kit........pics and impressions will be posted when I receive it.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

vr6_boyee said:


> nice spoiler! where did you get it from? Dealer?





tigatola said:


> Any insight for those of us wanting to get those same chrome fog light bezels you run on your ride?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...R-Line-fog-light-rings...where-can-I-get-them


GL with that he wont tell a soul


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Picked up a Golf R intercooler to compliment my KO4 upgrade.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> Picked up a Golf R intercooler to compliment my KO4 upgrade.


ill sell you your apr ic back if you want  #partingoutfor2014S3


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> ill sell you your apr ic back if you want  #partingoutfor2014S3


No!


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> No!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Intercooler and OPS are on the way. Sending the sensors and lower plastic to paint when they get here.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Any plans for a vinyl black roof? Think it would look good with the pano glass...


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Any plans for a vinyl black roof? Think it would look good with the pano glass...


nah not really into black roofs.....even though it kinda is already with the big ass sunroof.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> nah not really into black roofs.....even though it kinda is already with the big ass sunroof.


That's what I was thinking... it's mostly black already, why not finish it?

Although, it may look like ass where the trailing roof edge meets the spoiler (black --> silver).


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Preppy said:


> That's what I was thinking... it's mostly black already, why not finish it?
> 
> Although, it may look like ass where the trailing roof edge meets the spoiler (black --> silver).


I wouldn't do it.....would like I had no roof.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

*Update:*

Wheels were ordered today. I. Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## GlfSprtCT1 (Feb 9, 2002)

johnnyR32 said:


> *Update:*
> 
> Wheels were ordered today. I. Can. Not. Wait.


:beer: :beer:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

20s I hope..


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

GlfSprtCT1 said:


> :beer: :beer:


:thumbup:



Andy P said:


> 20s I hope..


who knows.


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

johnnyR32 said:


> *Update:*
> 
> Wheels were ordered today. I. Can. Not. Wait.


:thumbup:

I'm sure they won't disappoint. Just ordered mine too. Btw, do you know how hard it is for me to try to sell Tiguans, knowing what your car is/has? Haha. It sucks.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

No 20s no care..


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Andy P said:


> No 20s no care..


I guess we'll see.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

VR_Kraut said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> I'm sure they won't disappoint. Just ordered mine too. Btw, do you know how hard it is for me to try to sell Tiguans, knowing what your car is/has? Haha. It sucks.


Haha yeahhhh Tiguans are stupid.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

my wheels should be here in about 2 weeks.:thumbup:


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

Then what?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

long island sound said:


> Then what?


then I put them on the car haha.


only things I plan to do are painted lowers and parking sensors.


----------



## JAYDUB26 (Sep 14, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> my wheels should be here in about 2 weeks.:thumbup:


opcorn:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

JAYDUB26 said:


> opcorn:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

When will we see the new wheels mounted up?

Question: How much air (PSI) is in your bags at your daily ride height?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BIG EYE said:


> When will we see the new wheels mounted up?
> 
> Question: How much air (PSI) is in your bags at your daily ride height?


Probably in a week or two. I actually have no idea since I have elevel and don't use gauges.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Wheels are done. Probably have them by the weekend.


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

johnnyR32 said:


> Wheels are done. Probably have them by the weekend.


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

johnnyR32 said:


> Wheels are done. Probably have them by the weekend.


:thumbup:


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

post some teaser pictures!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

energie23 said:


> post some teaser pictures!


I don't have any to post even if I wanted to haha.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

johnnyR32 said:


> I don't have any to post even if I wanted to haha.


opcorn:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

98DUB said:


> opcorn:


Well I do now but I don't want to. They will be here Tuesday.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

johnnyR32 said:


> Well I do now but I don't want to. They will be here Tuesday.


As already stated, no 20s no care.. :vampire: umpkin:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Andy P said:


> As already stated, no 20s no care.. :vampire: umpkin:


I guess you will care then.


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

tick tock :laugh:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

gima said:


> tick tock :laugh:


They will be here Tuesday. I took the day off.


----------



## TIGSEL (Dec 22, 2011)

If you're waiting so long they must be ADV.1


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Johnny, can I ask what you do for work?


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> They will be here Tuesday. I took the day off.


It's Tuesday Mr. Johnny. . . just sayin' :laugh:

opcorn:


----------



## theruler297 (May 15, 2007)

Tuesday!!!!


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## vwhipster (Apr 20, 2012)

Just in time for Tiguan Tuesday! opcorn:


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> They will be here Tuesday. I took the day off.


Insert *Jeopardy* theme music. . . 

I'm sure hopin' we're not all waiting on some 16in steelies with Studless Conti's. 

:beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

They on! :heart:


----------



## gima (Nov 6, 2004)

gima said:


> tick tock :laugh:





johnnyR32 said:


> They will be here Tuesday. I took the day off.



ic:




:sly:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

gima said:


> ic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


20in rs's check his IG


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

TIGSEL said:


> If you're waiting so long they must be ADV.1


:laugh:



DUTCHswift said:


> Johnny, can I ask what you do for work?


Stuff.



barryf1fan said:


> It's Tuesday Mr. Johnny. . . just sayin' :laugh:
> 
> opcorn:


#wheelwednesday



theruler297 said:


> Tuesday!!!!





vwhipster said:


> Just in time for Tiguan Tuesday! opcorn:


scroll down



barryf1fan said:


> Insert *Jeopardy* theme music. . .
> 
> I'm sure hopin' we're not all waiting on some 16in steelies with Studless Conti's.
> 
> :beer:


:laugh: pic below



98DUB said:


> They on! :heart:


:heart:



gima said:


> ic:
> 
> :sly:


pic below



Andy P said:


> 20in rs's check his IG


:laugh:


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

I like the wheels! :beer:.... Mine will be here tomorrow....hopefully 

Willing to share the wheel and tire specs?


----------



## AlexmkVI (Mar 14, 2010)

BIG EYE said:


> I like the wheels! :beer:.... Mine will be here tomorrow....hopefully
> 
> Willing to share the wheel and tire specs?


20" rs reps on 190/30/20s

...

jk bored at work sorry


----------



## BIG EYE (Aug 20, 2001)

AlexmkVI said:


> 20" rs reps on 190/30/20s
> 
> ...
> 
> jk bored at work sorry



with an ET -10, right?


----------



## long island sound (Jun 9, 2012)

HRE wHoRE!!!


----------



## quattro40v (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks killer, but damn, that tiny tire is gonna get owned by the first pothole it meets.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

quattro40v said:


> Looks killer, but damn, that tiny tire is gonna get owned by the first pothole it meets.


Thanks man. It's ok, I don't drive it haha.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

long island sound said:


> HRE wHoRE!!!


----------



## barryf1fan (May 24, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


> Thanks man. It's ok, I don't drive it haha.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> Stuff.


Ok. 



johnnyR32 said:


> ic:


:thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Real pictures coming this week and a few changes after H2O.


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)




----------



## BullyDog Racing (Mar 18, 2013)

Hey, 

Just kicking around the idea of bagging our Tiguan.

Contacted airbag it.com to see if they have a kit available...they don't and want me to send a strut so they can get some dimensions off it...

Need some help, and since you've gone this route and did an awesome job, am hoping you can help me.

If I get the dimensions they need, could you measure up your ride so I can pass the dimensions on to them?

Also, do you have any experience with airbag it, good or bad?

THX in advance.


----------



## TornadoR32 (May 18, 2006)

BullyDog Racing said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just kicking around the idea of bagging our Tiguan.
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't you just get the mkv/mkvi kit that is already put together?


----------



## BullyDog Racing (Mar 18, 2013)

Sort of a long story, airbagit has a kit for my other car (2012 mazdaspeed3) and I would save on doing both vehicles from same supplier.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

BullyDog Racing said:


> Sort of a long story, airbagit has a kit for my other car (2012 mazdaspeed3) and I would save on doing both vehicles from same supplier.


Bag Riders has kits for the mazda and volkswagen platforms.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> ic:


----------



## BullyDog Racing (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks DUTCHswift, I'll just go with Bag Riders!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BullyDog Racing said:


> Thanks DUTCHswift, I'll just go with Bag Riders!


sorry man I didn't see your post. Definitely buy from Bag Riders.....they are great people.


----------



## BullyDog Racing (Mar 18, 2013)

S'all good.

Didn't want to hijack your thread and I know you have the experience with air management systems.

THX.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

dammit i can't get enough of your Tig! :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

energie23 said:


> dammit i can't get enough of your Tig! :thumbup:


Thanks man :beer:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DUTCHswift said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

johnnyR32 said:


>


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:wave:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Haven't posted here in awhile.....I picked up another Golf R in December which means the Tiguan will soon be gone. Still have somethings I want to do with it before I part it out though. 

New Golf R.....2013 Deep Black Metallic 4-door......sitting next to my R32. :beer:


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> New Golf R.....2013 Deep Black Metallic 4-door......sitting next to my R32. :beer:
> 
> 
> Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


you need a mark 5 r32


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

joeydee said:


> you need a mark 5 r32


My brother has one. I'd need to swap the trans.


Untitled by vwdork, on Flickr


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

trade him the tiguan so he has two:laugh: i dont get why vw didnt make them with a manual transmission


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

joeydee said:


> trade him the tiguan so he has two:laugh: i dont get why vw didnt make them with a manual transmission


it's actually his wifes and she wouldn't go for that haha.


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Did you get the trim on your tiguan painted yet? Thought I saw SLAW post something a few weeks back.


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

johnnyR32 said:


> it's actually his wifes and she wouldn't go for that haha.


Guess you gotta buy one


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> Haven't posted here in awhile.....I picked up another Golf R in December which means the Tiguan will soon be gone. Still have somethings I want to do with it before I part it out though.
> 
> New Golf R.....2013 Deep Black Metallic 4-door......sitting next to my R32. :beer:


Congrats on another .:R :thumbup:


Not gonna lie though, I'll be interested in the part out

Side note....Tig needed a frame notch, right?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Congrats on another .:R :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie though, I'll be interested in the part out
> ...


Nope no notch. Not sure if it has anything to do with it being 4 motion.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

goofydug said:


> Did you get the trim on your tiguan painted yet? Thought I saw SLAW post something a few weeks back.


partout to come here soon, no reason


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Andy P said:


> partout to come here soon, no reason


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> Nope no notch. Not sure if it has anything to do with it being 4 motion.


VERY interesting...thanks for the info


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## ZLEB (Dec 9, 2010)

Let's see some painted trim...

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

ZLEB said:


> Let's see some painted trim...
> 
> Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk


it's been too cold to put it all on. hopefully soon.


----------



## Andrewrg (Sep 5, 2010)

Killin it dude. Any recent pics?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Andrewrg said:


> Killin it dude. Any recent pics?


Thanks man. No recent pics that I want to share. :laugh: But the car is finally going back together so I should have some in a few weeks. :thumbup:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Is this thing gone yet or what?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

DUTCHswift said:


> Is this thing gone yet or what?


Nope. Still have it. Looks better than ever.


----------



## energie23 (Mar 13, 2003)

pictures!! Probably my favorite Tiguan i have ever seen.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

energie23 said:


> pictures!! Probably my favorite Tiguan i have ever seen.


I really appreciate that man! :beer: Pictures coming soon. :thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

Andy P said:


> partout to come here soon, no reason


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Andy P said:


>


:laugh: so soon now.


----------



## stivler (Apr 19, 2014)

This car is awesome! your pictures went trough the european scene to. I saw it live last year september at H2O :thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

stivler said:


> This car is awesome! your pictures went trough the european scene to. I saw it live last year september at H2O :thumbup:


Thanks man! :beer:


----------



## MR18t (Oct 28, 2003)

nice build JohnnyR32 !! great work and a great inspiration to other TIG owners..

I would love to bag my new tig that I pick up on Wednesday, but its a lease 

a few questions.. hopefully you can answer for me

1: is the APR turbo kit working perfectly now ?

2: would you have the part # for the R-line hatch spoiler ?

3: and what is the optics things I read about you buying (now I can't find it)

Thx.. keep up the good work


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

johnnyR32 said:


> Haven't posted here in awhile.....I picked up another Golf R in December which means the Tiguan will soon be gone. Still have somethings I want to do with it before I part it out though.
> 
> New Golf R.....2013 Deep Black Metallic 4-door......sitting next to my R32. :beer:
> 
> ...



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

MR18t said:


> nice build JohnnyR32 !! great work and a great inspiration to other TIG owners..
> 
> I would love to bag my new tig that I pick up on Wednesday, but its a lease
> 
> ...


Sorry for the late response. 

1. I never did the valve springs so I still get random misfires.

2. 5N0071640

3. I added OEM OPS (optical parking system) I purchased it through Peter at Extreme Network.

Thanks man. :thumbup:



Jack-DE said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## simmomi (May 17, 2013)

Love your Tig! Looks fantastic!

Am curious about some of the options you installed - have listed them below. Can you share information on how/where these can be purchased?

OEM LED Plate Number Lights - any issues with this option being installed?
Brushed Trim Seat Switches


Thank you sir!


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

simmomi said:


> Love your Tig! Looks fantastic!
> 
> Am curious about some of the options you installed - have listed them below. Can you share information on how/where these can be purchased?
> 
> ...


Thanks man.

If you have power seats you can swap the control covers with a brushed version that looks like an Audi part.

Zero issues installing this. I got all the parts from my buddy. Had to remove all the interior hatch trim and make some adapters for the lights to plug in but it looks great when done.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

The time has come. The Tiguan will no longer be mine tomorrow.......it is back to stock.....except for painted trim, R Line spoiler, and full color cluster. Being traded in on a 2015 GTI Autobahn. :wave:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

At least now you can say you built something that wasn't a hatchback. :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

amazing ride man, great work


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

VMRWheels said:


> amazing ride man, great work


Thanks! I appreciate that a lot. Haven't seen that pic in awhile haha. Kinda an awkward stage with the mismatched wheels.


----------



## yzc717 (Aug 27, 2013)

johnnyR32 said:


> Sorry for the late response.
> 
> 1. I never did the valve springs so I still get random misfires.
> 
> ...



Is the r-line spoiler an add-on to the existing one like most tiguan do, or is t required to have the existing one removed to installed the r-line version?

Thank you.


----------



## Jack-DE (Aug 16, 2013)

johnnyR32 said:


> The time has come. The Tiguan will no longer be mine tomorrow.......it is back to stock.....except for painted trim, R Line spoiler, and full color cluster. Being traded in on a 2015 GTI Autobahn. :wave:


Cool! Will you be keeping the Mk6 R?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> The time has come. The Tiguan will no longer be mine tomorrow.......it is back to stock.....except for painted trim, R Line spoiler, and full color cluster. Being traded in on a 2015 GTI Autobahn. :wave:


You never did post pics of the Tig completed with the painted trim, lol


Pics of the new GTI though??


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

yzc717 said:


> Is the r-line spoiler an add-on to the existing one like most tiguan do, or is t required to have the existing one removed to installed the r-line version?
> 
> Thank you.


It is an add on and gets glued to the existing.



Jack-DE said:


> Cool! Will you be keeping the Mk6 R?


Yeah the R is staying. 



snobrdrdan said:


> You never did post pics of the Tig completed with the painted trim, lol
> 
> 
> Pics of the new GTI though??


Pics will surface eventually haha. My friend took a bunch of real ones before the car was parted. The GTI is amazing. So much better than the MK6.


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

Do you have a build thread for the Mk7 GTI yet? I'm still on the fence about the Mk7 GTI... I like it, but I don't. Haha


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

BMP_3918 said:


> Do you have a build thread for the Mk7 GTI yet? I'm still on the fence about the Mk7 GTI... I like it, but I don't. Haha


I do. Made one last week. This car is better than the MKVI.


----------



## WhiteWalker (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi Johnny,

I know you have gotten rid of the TIG, but I was wondering if you had a part number for that *Full Color Cluster*? I know how much you paid for it, but I didn't see a part number listed in this thread.

Thanks.

That was a great build BTW. Sorry to see it gone


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

Been a month since I traded the Tiguan for a 2015 GTI. The car sold within a week of me trading it in and hopefully someone is enjoying it. I couldn't be happier with my new car though.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> The car sold within a week of me trading it in and hopefully someone is enjoying it. I couldn't be happier with my new car though.


Same here.

Put my Tig back to stock & traded it in too _(base model stick shift S--16" hubcaps and all), _and they sold it right away as well....crazy.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

snobrdrdan said:


> Same here.
> 
> Put my Tig back to stock & traded it in too _(base model stick shift S--16" hubcaps and all), _and they sold it right away as well....crazy.


what did you replace it with?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

johnnyR32 said:


> what did you replace it with?


'14 Passat VR6

_becausefamily_


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> '14 Passat VR6


 Nice! Gotta love a VR6 :thumbup:



snobrdrdan said:


> _becausefamily_


 We all been there, could have done MUCH worse. Like bought a Chevy or some dumb sh!t like that


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

shortybdub said:


> Nice! Gotta love a VR6 :thumbup:
> 
> We all been there, could have done MUCH worse. Like bought a Chevy or some dumb sh!t like that


Well, the worst part.....I _had _a '13 Passat VR6 before the '13 Tiguan I traded in towards this '14 Passat VR6

But that one was smashed up after having it 2 months and the repair sucked and it kind of bothered me....so I traded it for the Tiguan. Loved the Tig, but man....just too small for having kids. My little one was kicking the passenger seat non-stop (even with it moved up).

With the Passat though....she can't reach it all. Plenty of room & huge trunk....and nicer/more options than the Tiguan S I had (although no stick shift)

Wife still has her Tiguan SE though


----------



## shortybdub (Oct 14, 2011)

So you have the big, (relatively) fast family hauler AND a Tiggy? Sounds win/win to me . Enjoy!


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

shortybdub said:


> So you have the big, (relatively) fast family hauler AND a Tiggy? Sounds win/win to me . Enjoy!


LOL, yup!

We got her Tiguan first and I was kind of "fascinated" with it and then that prompted me to get one too. Like I said, the Tig was fun & nice, but just too small.


----------



## dingo7 (Nov 12, 2011)

WhiteWalker said:


> Hi Johnny,
> 
> I know you have gotten rid of the TIG, but I was wondering if you had a part number for that *Full Color Cluster*? I know how much you paid for it, but I didn't see a part number listed in this thread.


Anyone have an answer to this?


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

dingo7 said:


> Anyone have an answer to this?


It was special ordered with a batch of Golf R clusters. As far as I know they cannot be purchased anymore. Unfortunately I left mine in my car when I traded it so the new owner had one and probably doesn't appreciate it.


----------

